# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Բուլիինգ դպրոցում․ ինչ անել

## ivy

Բուլիինգի ենթարկվող երեխաների մասին կարծես թե ուրիշ թեմաներում էլ ենք խոսել, բայց չկարողացա դրանք գտնել, էնպես որ նոր թեմա եմ բացում։

Էսպիսի իրավիճակ։ 
12 տարեկան տղա, 6-րդ դասարան։ Ինտրովերտ, ինքնամփոփ, քչախոս, սոց․ կոնտակտներից խուսափոխ, դյուրազգաց, մոտ ընկերներ չկան, դպրոցում քույր-եղբայր չունի։ Դպրոցում թե տղաների, թե աղջիկների կողմից բուլիինգի է ենթարկվում՝ ծաղր, վիրավորական պիտակներ, հոգեբանական ու երբեմն նաև ֆիզիկական ճնշում։ Ինքն իրեն ոչ մի ձևով պաշտպանել չի կարողանում։ Սա երկրորդ դպրոցն է․ առաջին դպրոցում նույն խնդիրները չորրորդ դասարանում է ունեցել։ Նոր դպրոցում վիճակը կրկնվում է։

Ի՞նչ ճանապարհներ կան՝ խնդրի լուծման համար։ Կարելի է ընդհանուր քննարկել հարցը՝ կոնկրետ դեպքից անկախ։ Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ բուլիինգը դպրոցում գոյություն ունեցող ամենամեծ խնդիրներից մեկն է։
Ո՞վ է անձամբ անցել դպրոցական բուլիինգի միջով կամ ո՞վ ունի նման փորձ՝ որպես ծնող կամ որպես ուսուցիչ։ 

Ես իմ երկրորդ դպրոցից (առաջինում ամեն ինչ կարգին էր), որտեղ 7-րդ դասարանից էի տեղափոխվել, անընդհատ ականատես էի լինում բուլիինգի՝ հատկապես տղաների հանդեպ։ Հիմա որ հետ եմ նայում, դրանք դասարանի ամենաինտելեկտուալ տղաներն էին՝ զարգացած, խելացի, բայց հետն էլ՝ ինքնամփոփ ու ֆիզիկապես թույլ կամ ուղղակի ոչ խիզախ։ Թե ինչեր էին բերում իրենց գլխին՝ ծաղրից սկսած, ծեծուջարդով վերջացրած։ Ու էդ ամենը, ինչքան էլ աբսուրդ հնչի, ընկալվում էր՝ որպես բնական վիճակ։ Հիմա լացս գալիս է, որ մտածում եմ դրա մասին։ Ոչ ոք չկար, որ մի բան փոխեր կամ գոնե մտածեր, որ էդ ամենը սխալ է, ու պիտի մի բան անել։ 

Ով ինչ փորձ ունի։ Ո՞նց պայքարել դպրոցական բուլիինգի դեմ։

----------

Alphaone (11.01.2018), Cassiopeia (07.01.2018), Mr. Annoying (07.01.2018), Sambitbaba (07.01.2018), Smokie (07.01.2018), Աթեիստ (07.01.2018), Արէա (07.01.2018), Արշակ (07.01.2018), Գաղթական (07.01.2018), Նաիրուհի (07.01.2018), Նիկեա (07.01.2018), Շինարար (07.01.2018), Ուլուանա (07.01.2018), Ռուֆուս (07.01.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես նման խնդրի հետ չեմ բախվել, բայց ինչ որ չափով դա նմանացնում եմ բանակի «դեդավշինային», ու կարծում եմ, որ դրա դեմ կարող է պայքարել դպրոցի (բանակի) անձնակազմը։ Այսինքն ուսուցիչները պետք է ուշադիր լինեն, կանխեն բռնությունն ու աշխատեն բուլլինգ անողների հետ, բացատրեն դրա վնասները։
Մահվան հասցնելու դեպքերի պակաս ինտերնետում չկա։ Շատ երեխաներ չեն պատկերացնում, թե ինչի դա կարա հասցնի, ու էդ դեպքերը ցույց տալով կարելի ա փորձել բացատրել։

----------

boooooooom (07.01.2018), ivy (07.01.2018), Sambitbaba (07.01.2018), Smokie (08.01.2018), Արշակ (07.01.2018), Գաղթական (07.01.2018), Ուլուանա (08.01.2018)

----------


## ivy

Էստեղ դպրոցներում սովորաբար հատուկ մասնագետներ կան` մոբինգի ու դպրոցական բուլիինգի դեմ պայքարող, ու իրենք ծնողներին առաջարկում են առաջինը դասարանի ուսուցչին "տեղեկացնել" խնդրի մասին։ Ինձ համար ահագին ապշեցնող է, որ դասարան ամեն օր մտնող ղեկավար-ուսուցիչը (հայաստանյան տերմինով` դասղեկը) սովորաբար տեղյակ չի լինում նման խնդիրներից ու իրեն պիտի հատուկ "տեղեկացնել"։ 
Ո՞նց կարող է ուսուցիչը չզգալ դասարանի մթնոլորտը, թե ով ինչ կարգավիճակում է խմբում. հո երկնքից ընկած չե՞ն էդ ուսուցիչները, ի վերջո համապատասխան կրթություն ու փորձ ունեն։ Ապշեցնող է ուղղակի։

----------

Sambitbaba (07.01.2018), Աթեիստ (07.01.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դասղեկը ծնողներից շուտ պտի իմանա նման խնդիրների մասին։

----------

Sambitbaba (07.01.2018)

----------


## Արէա

Շատ ծանոթ վիճակ ա։
Մի որոշ ժամանակ ես ինքս եմ ենթարկվել նման վերաբերմունքի, երբ 7-րդ դասարանում շրջանից տեղափոխվել էինք Երևան, հետո էլ շատ եմ ականատես եղել այլ երեխաների նկատմամբ բուլինգի։
Ինձ օգնող չկար, մի կերպ ինքս դուրս եկա էդ վիճակից, իմ բնավորության ինչ-ինչ գծերի շնորհիվ, ինչը բոլորին չի որ կհաջողվի։
Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանում կա խնդրի լուծման ընդամենը 2 տարբերակ.
1. Գտնել էնպիսի դպրոց, որտեղ հիմնականում խելացի երեխաներ են. Այբ, Սեբաստացի, Ֆիզմաթ։ Բոլորը չգիտեմ, պիտի հետաքրքրվել։ Ու երեխային անպայման տեղափոխել։ Ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի աչք փակել երեխայի ամենօրյա հոգեկան տառապանքների վրա։
2. Երեխային ֆիզիկապես կոփել. լավագույն դեպքում հոր, մեծ եղբոր հետ առավոտյան վազք, եթե չէ, մի ընկերոջ հետ, ծայրահեղ դեպքում մենակ։ Մարզասարքերի վրա բազային վարժություններ, լող, բռնցքամարտ, գիմնաստիկա։ Թեկուզ դասերի հաշվին։ Մի քանի թեորեմ պակաս իմանալը հետագայում կլրացվի, հոգեկան տրավմաները միշտ մնալու են։
Ընդհանրապես Հայաստանում տղաները պիտի ուժեղ լինեն։ Մանավանդ խելացիներն ու մասսայից տարբերվողները։

----------

boooooooom (07.01.2018), Cassiopeia (07.01.2018), ivy (07.01.2018), Sambitbaba (07.01.2018), Smokie (08.01.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2018), Հարդ (07.01.2018), Ուլուանա (07.01.2018), Վոլտերա (08.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ ծանոթ վիճակ ա։
> Մի որոշ ժամանակ ես ինքս եմ ենթարկվել նման վերաբերմունքի, երբ 7-րդ դասարանում շրջանից տեղափոխվել էինք Երևան, հետո էլ շատ եմ ականատես եղել այլ երեխաների նկատմամբ բուլինգի։
> Ինձ օգնող չկար, մի կերպ ինքս դուրս եկա էդ վիճակից, իմ բնավորության ինչ-ինչ գծերի շնորհիվ, ինչը բոլորին չի որ կհաջողվի։
> Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանում կա խնդրի լուծման ընդամենը 2 տարբերակ.
> 1. Գտնել էնպիսի դպրոց, որտեղ հիմնականում խելացի երեխաներ են. Այբ, Սեբաստացի, Ֆիզմաթ։ Բոլորը չգիտեմ, պիտի հետաքրքրվել։ Ու երեխային անպայման տեղափոխել։ Ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի աչք փակել երեխայի ամենօրյա հոգեկան տառապանքների վրա։
> 2. Երեխային ֆիզիկապես կոփել. լավագույն դեպքում հոր, մեծ եղբոր հետ առավոտյան վազք, եթե չէ, մի ընկերոջ հետ, ծայրահեղ դեպքում մենակ։ Մարզասարքերի վրա բազային վարժություններ, լող, բռնցքամարտ, գիմնաստիկա։ Թեկուզ դասերի հաշվին։ Մի քանի թեորեմ պակաս իմանալը հետագայում կլրացվի, հոգեկան տրավմաները միշտ մնալու են։
> *Ընդհանրապես Հայաստանում տղաները պիտի ուժեղ լինեն։ Մանավանդ խելացիներն ու մասսայից տարբերվողները։*


Աղջիկներն էլ  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (07.01.2018), ivy (07.01.2018), Progart (07.01.2018), Sambitbaba (07.01.2018), Արէա (07.01.2018), Վոլտերա (08.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տասներորդ դասարանում ինքս ենթարկվել եմ բուլիինգի։ Ամենավատ հիշողությունս էն էր, որ բռնել էին, որ չշարժվեմ, ու գրատախտակի կավիճոտ բարձիկով խփում էին դեմքիս, ու խեղդվում էի։ Կարծեմ ուշքս էլ գնաց։ Ուսմասվարն էկավ (չգիտեմ՝ անցնու՞մ էր, թե՞ մի երկու խելքը գլխին համադասարանցիներս կանչեցին), ճնշումս չափեց, ասեց՝ մի քիչ ընկած ա ճնշումդ, ոչինչ, ու գնաց։ Բայց ես տնեցիքին դիմեցի ու խնդրեցի դպրոցս փոխել։ Մամաս էկավ դպրոց, աչքով տեսավ, թե համադասարանցիներս ոնց են ինձ «ողջունում» ամեն անգամ, երբ դասարան եմ մտնում, գնաց տնօրենի մոտ, գործերս վերցնելու: Բայց էդպես էլ գործերս չտվեց տնօրենը: Ու էդպես տառապելով մի կերպ ավարտեցի տասներորդ դասարանը ու մինչև հիմա մինչև հոգուս խորքը զզվում եմ դպրոցից:

----------

boooooooom (07.01.2018), Cassiopeia (07.01.2018), Progart (07.01.2018), Sambitbaba (07.01.2018), Smokie (08.01.2018), Աթեիստ (07.01.2018)

----------


## Gayl

15-20 տարվա հնություն ունեցող պատմություններ:
Ձեդավշինա, Լենին ու հեսա մեկն էլ կգա կասի ինձ Սիբիր են աքսորել:

----------


## Progart

> Ընդհանրապես Հայաստանում տղաները պիտի ուժեղ լինեն։ Մանավանդ խելացիներն ու մասսայից տարբերվողները։


ի դէպ, դպրոցում ինձ համար բարդ էր, որովհետեւ շատերի համար տարօրինակ էր, որ ես ուժեղ եմ, տարբերուող ու խելացի (գլուխ չեմ գովում)  :Smile:  
ու տարբեր տեսակի վիրաւորանքներ եմ կուլ տուել դրա պատճառով: ինչի սա չես անում, նա չես անում,  բոլոր աղջիկներն անում են, դու չէ: ուրեմն դու աղջիկ չես ու տենց: իսկ սա իմ վրայ ուժեղ ազդել ա ու հիմա եմ հասկանում, որ ուժեղ ու խելացի լինելու համար պարտադիր չէ տղայ լինելու փորձում եմ յաղթահարել սա իմ մէջ: 
մի տղայ կար, ով աչքերի հետ կապուած խնդիր ուներ, ու ինքը մեկուսացած էր դպրոցում ու դասղեկը Մանավանդ վատ էր վերաբերւում, մի քանի անգամ ես եմ տեսել, թէ ոնց ա վիրաւորել:
ու մի տղայի, ով հոգեկան կամ չգիտեմ հոգեբանական խնդիր ուներ, ծաղրում էին ողջ դպրոցում: ես էլ եմ ծաղրել ու յետոյ հասկացայ, որ սխալ է, բայց ինքնուրոյն, դպրոցում ոչ ոք չբացատրեց, որ չի կարելի: 
իսկ ֆիզիկական բռնութիւն, ծեծել մէկին չեմ նկատել մեր դպրոցում: բայց երեւի հոգեբանականն աւելի ծանր ա: 
խելացի լինելու պատճառով չեմ նկատել, որ ծաղրեն: մեր դասարանում մէկը կար, կատակներ արել ենք, ոչ մի բռնութիւն, ծաղր չի եղել: բայց աղքատ լինելու պատճառով մեկուսացած երեխաների շատ եմ նկատել:




Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------

Sambitbaba (07.01.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2018), Աթեիստ (07.01.2018)

----------


## ivy

> 15-20 տարվա հնություն ունեցող պատմություններ:
> Ձեդավշինա, Լենին ու հեսա մեկն էլ կգա կասի ինձ Սիբիր են աքսորել:


Գայլ, իմ գրածը կոնկրետ ներկա վիճակ էր, ու ինձ հետաքրքիր է մարդկանց փորձը, որովհետև դպրոցներում բուլիինգը նոր թեմա չի։ Ինչ կապ ունի էսօրվա դեպքի մասին են պատմում, թե տասնհինգ տարվա հնության։

Բարի վերադարձ, համ էլ։ Հուսով եմ, կարող ես հանգիստ քննարկումներ ծավալել, որ նորից հրաժեշտի անհրաժեշտություն չառաջանա։

----------

Progart (07.01.2018), Sambitbaba (07.01.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2018), Աթեիստ (07.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեմայում նկարագրված դեպքերում տենդենց ա նկատվում, որ բուլիինգի հիմնականում ենթարկվում են խելացի, ֆիզիկապես ոչ ուժեղ երեխաները։ Փորձեցի մի քիչ հիշողություններս փորփրել։ Մեր դասարանում մի աղջիկ կար, որը հեչ լավ չէր սովորում, սուսիկ-փուսիկ աղջիկ էր։ Իրեն թե՛ ամբողջ դասարանը, թե՛ ուսուցիչները բուլիինգի էին ենթարկում հենց առաջին դասարանից սկսած։ Կարծեմ առաջին դասարանում մի անգամ տակը թրջել էր, դրանից էր սկսվել (չնայած ինքս չեմ հիշում նման դեպք, հնարավոր ա, որ դա էլ հորինած լինեին): Ու ինքն ամբողջ ժամանակ ձայն չէր հանում։ 

Մեկ էլ հիշում եմ՝ հինգերորդ դասարանում դասարանի աղջիկները միասին մանկական երկաթուղի գնալ էին նախաձեռնել։ Ու շատ հետաքրքիր մեթոդով էին որոշել ում չտանել։ Որոշեցին աղքատ ընտանիքների աղջիկներին չտանել, մեկ էլ վերևում նշածս աղջկան։

Դպրոցն ավարտելուց հետո էդ աղջկանից տեղեկություն չունեմ։ Չգիտեմ՝ տրավմա մնացել ա, չի մնացել, ինչ տիպի մարդ ա հիմա։ Իմ դեպքում տրավմա չի մնացել, երևի որովհետև արդեն ահագին մեծ էի ու հետն էլ դպրոցից դուրս ընկերական շրջապատ ունեի։

Ու մի բան էլ էլի սեփական փորձից․ ակումբում ես ու շատերը բավական շատ բուլիինգի են ենթարկվում, բայց լավ ա, որ ադմինիստրացիան դրա դեմն առնում ա։

----------

Progart (07.01.2018), Sambitbaba (07.01.2018), Smokie (22.01.2018), Աթեիստ (07.01.2018), Ուլուանա (07.01.2018), Վոլտերա (08.01.2018)

----------


## John

Երևան տեղափոխվելու առաջին տարին իմ համար էլ է բավականին ծանր էղել։ Ծաղրի փորձից ավել չի անցել, որտև ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ էի ու ոչ մի վիրավորանք կուլ չեմ տվել. ում-երբ-ոնց հասնում էր՝ խփում էի։ Իհարկե խմբակային հաշվեհարդարների դեպքեր էղել են, բայց էն գիտակցումը, որ էդ ճղճիմ գյադեքին հատիկ-հատիկ կամ զույգ-զույգ տփել եմ վախտին՝ ահագին օգնել են թեթև տանել էդ դեպքերը :Դ որպես իրական լուծում, կարծում եմ, սպորտով զբաղվելն է, ֆիզիկապես պնդանալը։ Ցանկալի է արևելյան ինքնապաշտպանական մարտարվեստներ, մանավանդ որ տենց խմբակներում նաև հոգեբանական կայունությանն ուղղված աշխատանքներ են տանում։ Թե չէ հույսը (մանավանդ հայաստանյան) ուսուցիչների վրա դնելը մեղմ ասած միամտություն է:

----------

boooooooom (07.01.2018), ivy (07.01.2018), Mr. Annoying (08.01.2018), Sambitbaba (07.01.2018), Smokie (22.01.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2018), Աթեիստ (07.01.2018), Գաղթական (07.01.2018), Ուլուանա (07.01.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ, իմ գրածը կոնկրետ ներկա վիճակ էր, ու ինձ հետաքրքիր է մարդկանց փորձը, որովհետև դպրոցներում բուլիինգը նոր թեմա չի։ Ինչ կապ ունի էսօրվա դեպքի մասին են պատմում, թե տասնհինգ տարվա հնության։
> 
> Բարի վերադարձ, համ էլ։ Հուսով եմ, կարող ես հանգիստ քննարկումներ ծավալել, որ նորից հրաժեշտի անհրաժեշտություն չառաջանա։


Որովհետև ետսովետական տարիներին մարդիկ այլ մտածելակերպ, վարքուբարք են ունեցել: Իսկ հիմա շատ ավելի այլ է: Տարբերությունը մոտեցումն է: 
Շնորհակալ եմ: Վայ Այվի ջան ես միշտ էլ հանգիստ քննարկումների կողմնակից եմ եղել:

----------


## boooooooom

Մեր դասարանում էլ կար էս երևույթը. մի աղջիկ կար, որ գլուխը պարբերաբար ոջիլ էր ընկնում ու ինքն էլ վատ էր սովորում, էդ աղջկա հետ ոչ մեկ չէր շփվում։ Մի այլ դպրոցից նորեկ տղու էլ պրոֆիլակտիկայի համար շենքի հետևում դասարանցիներով փորձեցինք ծեծել, բայց դեռ չսկսած ինքը սկսեց լացել, մենք խղճացինք ու ընդունեցինք մեր շարքեր առանց "քննության": Մի սուտասան տղա էլ կար, դրա վրա բուլիինգը չէր ազդում։

Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ հիմնականում խնդիրը բուլիինգի ենթարկվողի մեջ է լինում՝ ավելի քիչ ենթարկողի։ Ինչ խոսք ընդհանուր դասարանի հետ նույնպես պիտի աշխատվի, որ հնարավորինս հանդուրժեն տարբերվողներին, բացատրեն բազմազանության անհրաժեշտությունը։ Բայց հիմնական աշխատանքը, ըստ իս, պիտի տարվի հենց տուժողի հետ, որպեսզի կարողանա ինտեգրվի դասարան, եթե "լավ կյանք է ուզում"։ Ոյտև, ճիշտ է, կարելի է դասարանին ստիպել որ "դրա հետ գործ չունենան", բայց դա կլինի լուծումներից վատագույնը (լուծում չի ավելի ճիշտ):

----------

Գաղթական (07.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեր դասարանում էլ կար էս երևույթը. մի աղջիկ կար, որ գլուխը պարբերաբար ոջիլ էր ընկնում ու ինքն էլ վատ էր սովորում, էդ աղջկա հետ ոչ մեկ չէր շփվում։ Մի այլ դպրոցից նորեկ տղու էլ պրոֆիլակտիկայի համար շենքի հետևում դասարանցիներով փորձեցինք ծեծել, բայց դեռ չսկսած ինքը սկսեց լացել, մենք խղճացինք ու ընդունեցինք մեր շարքեր առանց "քննության": Մի սուտասան տղա էլ կար, դրա վրա բուլիինգը չէր ազդում։
> 
> Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ հիմնականում խնդիրը բուլիինգի ենթարկվողի մեջ է լինում՝ ավելի քիչ ենթարկողի։ Ինչ խոսք ընդհանուր դասարանի հետ նույնպես պիտի աշխատվի, որ հնարավորինս հանդուրժեն տարբերվողներին, բացատրեն բազմազանության անհրաժեշտությունը։ Բայց հիմնական աշխատանքը, ըստ իս, պիտի տարվի հենց տուժողի հետ, որպեսզի կարողանա ինտեգրվի դասարան, եթե "լավ կյանք է ուզում"։ Ոյտև, ճիշտ է, կարելի է դասարանին ստիպել որ "դրա հետ գործ չունենան", բայց դա կլինի լուծումներից վատագույնը (լուծում չի ավելի ճիշտ):


Բում, դու հիմա մեր ժամանակների տարածված ու ամենավատ բաներից մեկն ես անում՝ victim blaming: Բուլիինգի զոհին բուլիինգի համար մեղադրելը նույնն ա, ինչ բռնաբարվողին մեղադրելը բաց հագնվելու համար, պեդոֆիլիայի զոհին՝ անծանոթ ձյաձյայի հետ խոսելու համար, ահաբեկչության զոհին՝ սխալ տեղում գտնվելու համար։ 

Եթե բուլիինգ կա, ուրեմն կա խնդիր ընդհանուր միջավայրում, որը չի կարողանում իրենից տարբերվողին ընդունել, ու աշխատանք պետք ա տարվի միջավայրի հետ, ոչ թե բուլիինգի ենթարկվողին սարքել միջավայրի նման։ Եթե Հայաստանում կա անհանդուրժողականություն նույնասեռականների նկատմամբ, պետք ա հասարակության հետ աշխատել, որ հանդուրժող դառնան, ոչ թե նույնասեռականին ստիպեն հետերոսեքսուալ դառնալ։ 

Նույնն էլ դասարաններում։ Նույն իմ դեպքի վրա օրինակը բերեմ։ Եթե փորձեին ինձ «ինտեգրել» էդ դասարան, ես կդառնայի շատ վատ մարդ․ դասերս չէի սովորի, կաշառքով դպրոց կավարտեի, բարձրագույն կրթություն չէի ստանա, տասնյոթ տարեկանում կամուսնանայի մի կիսագողական կերպարի հետ ու կնեղեի ինձնից տարբերվողներին։ Ես ահագին շնորհակալ եմ թե՛ ծնողներիցս, թե՛ հատուկենտ ուսուցիչներիցս, որ ժամանակին իրենք քո պես չէին մտածում։

----------

boooooooom (07.01.2018), Enna Adoly (09.01.2018), Glück (15.01.2018), Quyr Qery (13.12.2019), Rammstein (31.01.2018), Sambitbaba (07.01.2018), Smokie (22.01.2018), Աթեիստ (07.01.2018), Ուլուանա (07.01.2018), Ռուֆուս (08.01.2018)

----------


## boooooooom

Ճիշտ ես։

----------

Sambitbaba (07.01.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

Մեր դպրոցում խելացիությունը հարգի էր, դրա համար բացառված էր էս հողի վրա բուլիինգի տակ ընկնել։ Բայց սեռական հասունացման տարիքում մեր դասարամի տղաներից մի քանիսը տարօրինակ ռիտուալ էին անում։ Ամեն դասամիջոցին երկու աղջկա, մենակ էդ երկուսին ի դեպ, ասռցնում էին պատի տակ ու հերթով թռնում էին վրեքները։ Բայց լավ չեմ հիշում ոնց լուծվեց հարցը, իրան իրան անցավ, թե կոնֆլիկտ եղավ ծնողների հետ։ Բայց ահագին երկար էր տևում էդ ամենը։

Ամեն դեպքում թեմայում մենակ տուժողների հետ աշխատանքը նշվեց ու Աթեիստը ասեց որ պետք ա բացատրել բուլիներին հետևանքները։ Կարծում եմ սրանով չի կարելի սահմանափակվել։ Իրանց հետ հարատև ու պարբերաբար աշխատանք երևի պետք ա տարվի, քանի որ տենց պահվածքը օդից չի առաջ գալիս։ Կա խնդիր իրանց մեջ, որ պետք ա վեր հանվի ու լուծում ստանա։ Առանց կողմնակի միջամտության մեծ հավանականություն կա որ իրանք ողջ կյանքում իրենց տենց ագրեսիվ կդրսևորեն։

----------

ivy (07.01.2018), Progart (07.01.2018), Sambitbaba (07.01.2018), Աթեիստ (08.01.2018)

----------


## Հարդ

> Բուլիինգի ենթարկվող երեխաների մասին կարծես թե ուրիշ թեմաներում էլ ենք խոսել, բայց չկարողացա դրանք գտնել, էնպես որ նոր թեմա եմ բացում։
> 
> Էսպիսի իրավիճակ։ 
> 12 տարեկան տղա, 6-րդ դասարան։ Ինտրովերտ, ինքնամփոփ, քչախոս, սոց․ կոնտակտներից խուսափոխ, դյուրազգաց, մոտ ընկերներ չկան, դպրոցում քույր-եղբայր չունի։ Դպրոցում թե տղաների, թե աղջիկների կողմից բուլիինգի է ենթարկվում՝ ծաղր, վիրավորական պիտակներ, հոգեբանական ու երբեմն նաև ֆիզիկական ճնշում։ Ինքն իրեն ոչ մի ձևով պաշտպանել չի կարողանում։ Սա երկրորդ դպրոցն է․ առաջին դպրոցում նույն խնդիրները չորրորդ դասարանում է ունեցել։ Նոր դպրոցում վիճակը կրկնվում է։


Կարծում եմ եթե ծնողները գտնեն մի միջավայր (ինչ-որ բանի խմբակ), որտեղ տղան կգտնի իրեն ավելի նման շրջապատ, էնտեղ չի ենթարկվի ոչ մի բռնության ու ձեռք կբերի չասեմ ընկերներ, բայց այնպիսի մարդիկ՝ ում հետ հանգիստ կշփվի: Արդեն կյանքում ինչ-որ բան կփոխվի, ինքնավստահություն կառաջանա, որը լավ քայլ կլինի հետագա հոգեբանական առաջխաղացման համար:

Դրանից զատ միանշանակ տղան պետք ա աշխատի ֆիզիկականի վրա, թեկուզ տնային պայմաններում:

----------

ivy (07.01.2018), Sambitbaba (07.01.2018), Արէա (08.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարծում եմ եթե ծնողները գտնեն մի միջավայր (ինչ-որ բանի խմբակ), որտեղ տղան կգտնի իրեն ավելի նման շրջապատ, էնտեղ չի ենթարկվի ոչ մի բռնության ու ձեռք կբերի չասեմ ընկերներ, բայց այնպիսի մարդիկ՝ ում հետ հանգիստ կշփվի: Արդեն կյանքում ինչ-որ բան կփոխվի, ինքնավստահություն կառաջանա, որը լավ քայլ կլինի հետագա հոգեբանական առաջխաղացման համար:
> 
> *Դրանից զատ միանշանակ տղան պետք ա աշխատի ֆիզիկականի վրա, թեկուզ տնային պայմաններում:*


Աղջիկն էլ  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.01.2018), Progart (07.01.2018), Վոլտերա (08.01.2018)

----------


## Հարդ

> Աղջիկն էլ


Ճիշտն ասած չեմ նկատել թե աղջիկը ֆիզիկական ուժ գործադրելու կարիք ա ունենում կյանքում, դրա համար չեմ նշել: Երկրորդն էլ տղա ասելով Այվիի նշած դեպքի տղայի հետ էի  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած չեմ նկատել թե աղջիկը ֆիզիկական ուժ գործադրելու կարիք ա ունենում կյանքում, դրա համար չեմ նշել: Երկրորդն էլ տղա ասելով Այվիի նշած դեպքի տղայի հետ էի


Աղջիկները բուլիինգի չե՞ն ենթարկվում։ Իրենց պաշտպանելու կարիք չունե՞ն։

----------

Cassiopeia (07.01.2018), Progart (07.01.2018)

----------


## Հարդ

> Աղջիկները բուլիինգի չե՞ն ենթարկվում։ Իրենց պաշտպանելու կարիք չունե՞ն։


Հնարավոր ա ենթարկվում են, ես չեմ տեսել: Մաքսիմում էնպիսի բուլիինգ կարող եմ նկատած լինել, որը ֆիզիկական ուժ չի պահանջում հարթելու համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հնարավոր ա ենթարկվում են, ես չեմ տեսել: Մաքսիմում էնպիսի բուլիինգ կարող եմ նկատած լինել, որը ֆիզիկական ուժ չի պահանջում հարթելու համար:


Թեմայում կարող ես կարդալ բուլիինգի ենթարկված աղջիկների մասին  :Smile:

----------

Progart (07.01.2018), Հարդ (07.01.2018)

----------


## Progart

ախ, աստուած իմ: էս որ գրում են տղաները պաշտպանուեն կամ նման մի բան, կատաղում եմ: եկէք մարդու, երեխայի վրայ կենտրոնանք, անընդհատ աղջիկ-տղայ, աղջիկ-տղայ: 
աղջիկներն էլ են ֆիզիկական բռնութեան ենթարկւում ու ահաւոր շատ:
ու ընդհանրապէս մարդիկ պիտի կարողանան իրենց եւ ֆիզիկապէս, եւ հոգեպէս պաշտպանեն: 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------

Quyr Qery (13.12.2019), Sambitbaba (07.01.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2018), Աթեիստ (07.01.2018), Վոլտերա (08.01.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բայց հիմնական աշխատանքը, ըստ իս, պիտի տարվի հենց տուժողի հետ, որպեսզի կարողանա ինտեգրվի դասարան, եթե "լավ կյանք է ուզում"։ Ոյտև, ճիշտ է, կարելի է դասարանին ստիպել որ "դրա հետ գործ չունենան", բայց դա կլինի լուծումներից վատագույնը (լուծում չի ավելի ճիշտ):


Շատ ճիշտ բան ես ասում:
Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ, առաջին հերթին, պետք է զոհի հետ աշխատել:

Ինչքան որ ինձ է հանդիպել՝ անհանդուրժողականության զոհ են դառնում հիմնականում նրանք, ով ինչ-որ կերպ տարբերվում է ընդհանուրից:
Էս շարքում կարող են լինել ինչպես լավ սովորողները ծույլիկների մեջ, էնպես էլ՝ հակառակը, ինչպես աղքատները հարուստների մեջ, էնպես էլ՝ հակառակը, ինչպես շրջանից եկածները երևանցիների մեջ, էնպես էլ՝ հակառակը, և այլն և այլն:
Բայց էս շարքում կարող են լինել նաև նորեկներն՝ արդեն ձևավորված ու խմբերի բաժանված դասարան/կուրս/կոլեգաներ, ու ինչ-որ ֆիզիկական առանձնահատկություն ունեցող մարդիկ, ասենք՝ մեծ ականջներ:

Անհանդուրժողականության դրսևորողի ու ենթարկվողի դերերում էլ եղել եմ:

Ցածր դասարաններում բոլորս շատ ագրեսիվ էինք մի էդպիսի տարբերվող տղայի հանդեպ:
Չէին օգնում ո՛չ ուսմասվարի ու դասղեկի միջամտությունները ու ո՛չ էլ՝ էդ տղու հոր:
Բայց էդ տղեն բոլորի դեմ պայքարեց ու մնաց դասարանում՝ բարձր դասարաններում արդեն վերածվելով ընկերախմբի լիարժեք անդամ:
ՈՒ մինչև հիմա էլ ինքը դասարանի հավաքների ամենաակտիվ կազմակերպիչներիցա:

Անհանդուրժողականության ենթարկվողի դերում էլ արդեն եղել եմ որպես օտարազգի՝ կոլեգաների կողմից:
Սկզբից փորձում էի փափուկ ու մարդկայնորեն հարցը լուծել, բայց չստացվեց:
Վերջը կարիք եղավ դիմել կտրուկ միջոցների ու ամեն բան իր տեղն ընկավ:


Ամեն դեպքում՝ վերադառնալով անհանդուրժողականության ենթարկվողի հետ աշխատելու մտքին՝ այո, հենց նրա հետ պետք է իր աշխատանքը սկսի հոգեբանը:
Առաջին հերթին՝ հաստատի, որ նրա հետ ամեն բան կարգին է ու խնդիրն այլ տեղ է:
Հետո էլ՝ մի քանի տրյուկ հուշի, թե ինչպես ընդհանուրից իր տարբերվելը ոչ թե խարան, այլ՝ զենք դարձնի ու դուրս գա զոհի կարգավիճակից:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Բուլլիինգը հին թեմա ա: Էդ երևույթը շուտվանից կա դպրոցներում: Եթե մեր սովորելու ժամանակ չկար դպրոցական հոգեբանի հաստիք, հիմա արդեն կա, ուղղակի չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով են իրանք արդյունավետ աշխատում: Իմ կարծիքով՝ իրանք պետք ա անհատական աշխատանք տանեն ու լավ մասնագետ լինելու դեպքում կնկատեն աշակերտների շրջանում բուլլիինգի զոհերին կամ պոտենցիալ զոհերին: Պլյուս դրան՝ վերջերս սահմանեցին, որ ավագ դպրոցներում անչափահասների գծով ոստիկանության տեսուչ պետք ա լինի, ով ամեն օր պետք ա դպրոցում անցկացնի աշխատանքային օրը: Եթե հոգեբանն ու անչափահասների գծով տեսուչն իրանց աշխատանքը պրոֆեսիոնալ իրականացնեն, կարծում եմ, որ բուլլիինգի դեպքերն էականորեն նվազ կլինեն: Իսկ մենք իննսունականներին ենք սովորել, ինչ հոգեբան, ինչ ոստիկան, իրոք որ բանակի կյանքին նման մի բան էր. ով ուժեղ էր, նա դիմանում էր:  
Իմիջիայլոց, ուսանողական բուլլիինգն էլ ոչ պակաս վտանգավոր երևույթ ա, որի դեպքում առավել ծանր հետևանքների առաջացման հավանականություն կա: Դրա առանձնահատկությունները պայմանավորված են բուլլիինգողների ու բուլլիինգվողների տարիքային որոշակի հասունության, անհատական-հոգեբանական վիճակի, զարգացվածության ու հնարավոր մի շարք այլ գործոնների հետ:

----------

Smokie (23.01.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2018), Գաղթական (07.01.2018), Շինարար (08.01.2018), Ուլուանա (08.01.2018)

----------


## boooooooom

Փաստը այն է, որ "բնությունը թույլերին չի սիրում"։ Միշտ էլ ուժեղը փորձելու ա թույլին "ուտի" ։ Մի օր կփախնի, երկրորդ օրը մեկը "բարի կգտնվի" ու կպաշտպանի, երրորդ օրը կամ կսովորի "թաքնվել" կամ "կուտեն"։ Ասում են. "խեղդվողին առաջին փրկողը խեղդվողն է":

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստը այն է, որ "բնությունը թույլերին չի սիրում"։ Միշտ էլ ուժեղը փորձելու ա թույլին "ուտի" ։ Մի օր կփախնի, երկրորդ օրը մեկը "բարի կգտնվի" ու կպաշտպանի, երրորդ օրը կամ կսովորի "թաքնվել" կամ "կուտեն"։ Ասում են. "խեղդվողին առաջին փրկողը խեղդվողն է":


Փաստը էն ա, որ մարդը վեր ա կանգնել բնության օրենքներից, ու էսօր թույլ ու ուժեղ կողք կողքի ապրում են։ Թե չէ էս տրամաբանությամբ պետք ա թույլ տալ, որ հիվանդ ու թույլ մարդիկ մեռնեն-գնան։ Բայց մարդկային հասարակությունն ուրիշ կերպ ա աշխատում, էնտեղ միմյանց մասին հոգ են տանում։ Ու դա բոլորի համար ա լավ։ Եթե վայրի բնության օրենքները ներխուժում են դասարան՝ մարդու ստեղծած հաստատություն, ուրեմն պետք ա էդ օրենքները ոնց մտել են, էնպես էլ ռադ արվեն։

----------

Progart (08.01.2018), Quyr Qery (13.12.2019), Rammstein (31.01.2018), Աթեիստ (08.01.2018), Ուլուանա (08.01.2018), Ռուֆուս (08.01.2018), Տրիբուն (08.01.2018)

----------


## boooooooom

> Փաստը էն ա, որ մարդը վեր ա կանգնել բնության օրենքներից, ու էսօր թույլ ու ուժեղ կողք կողքի ապրում են։ Թե չէ էս տրամաբանությամբ պետք ա թույլ տալ, որ հիվանդ ու թույլ մարդիկ մեռնեն-գնան։ Բայց մարդկային հասարակությունն ուրիշ կերպ ա աշխատում, էնտեղ միմյանց մասին հոգ են տանում։ Ու դա բոլորի համար ա լավ։ Եթե վայրի բնության օրենքները ներխուժում են դասարան՝ մարդու ստեղծած հաստատություն, ուրեմն պետք ա էդ օրենքները ոնց մտել են, էնպես էլ ռադ արվեն։


Ուտոպիա  :Smile: 

Մենք ընդամենը սովորել ենք "թաքնվել կեղևի տակ"։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Վարդ, բնության մեջ ուժեղը ու հասարակության մեջ ուժեղը խիստ տարբեր բաներ են։

Ասենք դպրոցում կարող ա մի հատ օլիգարխի տղա ոչ ուժ ունենա, ոչ էլ խելք, բայց մենակ հոր «հեղինակության» հաշվին լավ շրջապատ հավաքի ու հանգիստ բուլլինգի ենթարկի համ ուժեղ, համ խելացի մեկին, ում համար ասենք իրա հերը ոչ թե հեղինակություն ա, այլ չբռնված հանցագործ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2018), Գաղթական (08.01.2018), Ուլուանա (08.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուտոպիա 
> 
> Մենք ընդամենը սովորել ենք "թաքնվել կեղևի տակ"։


Ուտոպիա չի։ Եթե հասել ենք նրան, որ հիվանդին ու հաշմանդամին չեն հոշոտում, տանում ձորը գցում, ուրեմն կհասնենք նաև նրան, որ խելքին զոռ տված և/կամ ֆիզիկապես թույլ կամ ինչ-որ այլ հատկանիշներով մյուսներից տարբերվող երեխային դպրոցում բուլիինգի չենթարկեն։

----------

Progart (08.01.2018), Աթեիստ (08.01.2018), Արշակ (10.01.2018)

----------


## Լեո

Շատ նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում բոլինգին դպրոցներում: Շատ հետաքրքիր խաղ ա: P

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ուտոպիա լս
> 
> Մենք ընդամենը սովորել ենք "թաքնվել կեղևի տակ"։


Վարդ, լսած կլնես, որ սովետում ձախլիկներին դասատուներն էին ծեծելով «սարքում» աջլիկ։
Պատկերացրա, թե նույն դասարանի աշակերտները դա տեսնելով ոնց կվերաբերվերին տենց «տարբերվողին»։

Առաջընթացն ակնհայտ ա, ու մեկ ա իմ համար ակնհայտ ա, որ բուլլինգի ենթարկվողն ինքնուրույն շատ քիչ բան կարա փոխի։
Բուլլինգը նշանակում ա, որ իրա ինչ որ հատկանիշի համար իրան մի անգամ նեղել են, ինքը չի կարացել տակից դուրս գա ու դա կրում ա սիստեմատիկ բնույթ։
Եթե առաջին անգամ չի կարացել, 10-րդ անգամ նույն բանն անելը տասնապատիկ անգամ դժվար ա դառնում։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2018), Ուլուանա (08.01.2018)

----------


## boooooooom

> Վարդ, բնության մեջ ուժեղը ու հասարակության մեջ ուժեղը խիստ տարբեր բաներ են։
> 
> Ասենք դպրոցում կարող ա մի հատ օլիգարխի տղա ոչ ուժ ունենա, ոչ էլ խելք, բայց մենակ հոր «հեղինակության» հաշվին լավ շրջապատ հավաքի ու հանգիստ բուլլինգի ենթարկի համ ուժեղ, համ խելացի մեկին, ում համար ասենք իրա հերը ոչ թե հեղինակություն ա, այլ չբռնված հանցագործ։


Արտ, ցավոք սրտի փողն էսօր ֆիզիկական ուժից ուժեղ ա...
Մի մտածեք, որ իմ գրած ամենը իմ սրտով ա, ես ընդամենը իմ տեսանկյունից երևացողն եմ գրում։ Ու ինձ թվում ա, որ էդ ամենը պարզ ա ինչպես ցերեկը։
Ես էս պահին չունեմ խնդիրներ, որովհետև ինձ շրջապատել եմ իմ "ուժի" մարդկանցով։ Էդ շրջանակից դուրս ինձանից ուժեղը ինձ կհոշոտի. ես ստիպված պիտի թաքնվեմ  կամ հոշոտվեմ (ինչքան էլ որ սա նվաստացուցիչ չի հնչում)։ 
Քի՞չ ենք ականատեսը եղել, որ մի խելացի Ակումբցի հոշոտել է պակաս խելացի նորեկին. լիքքքը։

Կրկնում եմ, սա ինձ դուրեկան չէ, բայց փաստ է։

----------


## Գաղթական

Աշխարհիս օրենքնա, որ ուժեղի մոտ միշտ էլ թույլնա մեղավոր:

ՈՒ միշտ էլ՝ ցանկացած տարիքում ու ասպարեզում, կգտնվեն այլոք, որոնք կփորձեն սրա-նրա հաշվին ինքնահաստատվել կամ նրան տապալելով վեր բարձրանալ:

Ես մի բան գիտեմ.
Իրական ուժեղը նա է, ով իրեն հավասարների կամ իրենից ավելի ուժեղների հետ է մրցում:
Իսկ իրենից թույլերին էլ, հարկ եղած դեպքում, նեցուկ է կանգնում:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Բուլինգին նպաստում ա նաև միայնակության փաստը։ Այսինքն, բուլինգին հակված կամ դրա կիրառումից հաճույք ստացողները որսում են հենց միայնակներին։ 
Մարդու տեսակը դժվար թե փոխես․ այսինքն, սուսիկ-փուսիկ, ինքնամփոփ երեխային հանկարծ կամ նույնիսկ աստիճանաբար դարձնել արևելյան մարտարվեստներին տիրապետող, ինքնավստահ մեկը, դա մի քիչ ֆիլմային/գրքային պատկերացում ա։
Որպես լուծում ես կառաջարկեմ պայմաններ ստեղծելը, որ երեխան այդ միջավայրից որոշ ընկեր(ներ) ձեռք բերի։ Նկարագրված տեսակի երեխաների մոտ դա ինքնուրույն սովորաբար չի ստացվում, քանի որ իրենք նախաձեռնող չեն, իսկ պոտենցիալ ընկերացուներն էլ առանձնապես չեն հրապուրված ընկերանալու մեկի հետ, որին շրջապատը նսեմացնում  ա։ Ու էստեղ ծնողների գործելու հերթն ա․ ստեղծել որոշակի պլատֆորմ ընկերություն սերմանելու համար։ Օրինակ, կարելի ա ուսումնասիրել երեխաներին և քիչ թե շատ հարմար թեկնածուի /հարմար կամ նման՝ հետաքրքրություններով, տեսակով, վարքով/ ծնողի հետ, օրինակ, մտերմանալ, կամ նույնիսկ առանց ծնողի հետ կապի կամ միջամտության, ինչ-որ առիթով հրավիրել թեկնածուին հյուր, ստեղծել միասին զվարճությունների կամ ընդհանուր հետաքրքրությունների զարգացման միջավայր, և այդ դեպքում թեկնածու-ընկերը կտեսնի, որ այդ ճնշվող երեխան այնքան էլ վատը չէ իրականում, նույնիսկ նրա հետ ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, քան մյուսների, իսկ մյուսները, տեսնելով որ տղան այլևս միայնակ չէ, այլ կան մարդիկ, որ նրան ընդունում են, փշերն աստիճանաբար կթողնեն, մանավանդ որ տղայի մոտ ընկեր(ներ ) ձեռք բերելուց  հետո ինքնավստահության աճ էլ կնկատվի։

----------

ivy (11.01.2018), Smokie (23.01.2018)

----------


## anslov

> Ո՞նց պայքարել դպրոցական բուլիինգի դեմ։


Դրա դեմ պայքարելը անիմաստ է, քանի որ եթե բանը հասել է դրան, ապա բանը բանից վաղուց անցել է ու ընդամենը պետք է վիրահատական ուղիներով հարցը լուծել:  Ասենք բռնացողին բռնանալ, ծեծել տալ, վախեցնել, դպրոցից հեռացնել տալ, ծնողին ինչ որ վնաս տալ ցանկացած դաշտում, իսկ եթե սրանք հնարավոր չէ, ապա երեխային տեղափոխել այլ դպրոց ու այդպես շարունակ:
Իսկ էս ամենի անհրաժեշտություն չի լինի, եթե Մայրը երեխայի ծնվելուց մինչև անվերջություն լինի երեխայի համար մայր, այլ ոչ թե իր զավակի հետ հոգեբանական մայրական կապը իր գլուխի  հետ թաղի ավազի մեջ :

Իմիջայլոց, որպես օրենք, բնական, կասեի կենդանական մայրություն չեն տեսել ոչ միայն բռնցաողը այլ նաև նա, ում վրա բռնանում են: 
Տարբերությունը նրանում, է որ այդ անմայր երեխաներից բռնացողը մեծանում է անկիրթ ընտանիքում, իսկ բուլինիգի երթարկվողը կիրթ ու "ինտելիգենտ" ընտանիքում: Սակայն մեկ է, երկուսն էլ զրկված են եղել իրենց մանուկ հասակում Մորից,- վստահելի, հոգատար պաշապանից, հովանավորից ու պատասխանատուից ու երեխաները մեծացել են իրենց խելիքն:

----------


## Գաղթական

Ախր «Հազարամյակի հանճարեղ միտք» նոմինացիան ի՞նչա, որ Ակումբը չունի...

----------


## Արամ

Կարծում եմ դպրոց, դասարան փոխելով ոչ մի հարց չի լուծվի։ Նախ, եթե երեխան բուլինգի ա ենթարկվում, դա շրջապատից չի, դա երեխաից ա։ Ամեն շրջապատում էլ, մի հատ ջունգլիներից փախած մեկը կլինի, ով սիրում ա իրենից տարբերվողներին/թույլերին նեղացնել, ու պետք չի մեղավոր հանել շրջապատին։ Ի՞նչ, էնքան ենք դպրոց փոխելու մինչև բախտներս բերի, որ ընդեղ բոլորը ադեկվատ մարդիկ լինեն։ Բա հետո՞։ Կյանքն էլ մի հատ ա չէ՞։ Էդ ո՞նց եք փոխելու։ Էն երեխան, ում հետ հենց խնդիրներ ա եղել հա ստեղից-ընդեղ են փախցրել, կյանքում առաջացած խնդիրներից էլ ա ստեղից ընդեղ փախնելու՝ անընդհատ մեղադրելով շրջապատին։ Պետք ա առաջացած խնդիրները հենց տեղում ու վերջնական լուծել։ Ամենալավ լուծումը ըստ իս երեխաին ֆիզիկապես/հոգեպես ուժեղացնելն ա։ Կարծում եմ ծնողի կողմից ճիշտ աշխատանքի արդյունքում, էդ երեխան նենց պատասխան կտա իրան բուլինգ անողին (թե բառերով, թե ձեռքեորվ), որ էդ բուլինգ անողը հաջորդ անգամ չի համարձակվի։ Իմ հետ պատահած երկու դեպք պատմեմ։

Մի հատ տղա ունեինք դասարանում։ Ազգանունը -ունցով էր վերջանում, ու դրա համար իրա վրա հա խնդում էին, ինչ որ հումորներ անում և այլն։ Էդ տղայի ծնողները իմացել էին դրա մասին, իրենց բարեկամներից տարիքով մեծ տղաի էին ասել, ով եկել էր, էդ բուլինգ անողի մոտ դանակ էր պահել, որ էլ բուլինգ չաներ, ու վերջ, հարցը լուծված էր։ Ճիշտ ա որոշ ժամանակ իրա հետ քիչ էին շփվում, բայց դա էլ անցավ ու վերջ։

Ես, որ 7-8-րդ դասարան էի, պզուկոտ դեմք ունեի։ Դժվար կլինի ասել, որ ինձ բուլինգ էին անում, բայց շատ հումորներ էին անում, որը իմ դուրը չէին գալիս։ Ես չէի ուզում ցույց տամ, որ էդ հումորները իմ դուրը չեն գալիս, որովհետև ես մտածում էի, որ դա թուլություն կլինի իմ կողմից ու մնացածը կօգտվեն, կիմանան, որ էդ հումորները իմ վրա ուժեղ են ազդում։ Չեմ հիշում, թե ում էի գնացել էս խնդրիս մասին պատմել, պապան էր, ոնց որ, ինքը ինձ ասեց դու էլ սկսի դրա վրա ծիծաղել։ Սկզբում շատ բարդ էր, բայց մի քիչ հետո, էդ ենքան սովորական բան էր դառել, որ ամեն երկրորդ հումորս դրա վերաբերյալ էր, իսկ մնացածը արդեն ալարում էին դրա վերաբերյալ հումորներ անել։ Հետո մի պահ կար, պզուկներս արդեն անցել էին, բայց հումորներ դեռ անում էի ։Դ

Հ․Գ․ Ասածս ինչ ա, ցանկացած խնդիրն էլ, թե ուժային, թե ինտելեկտուալ լուծում ունի։ Փախնելն էլ ա լուծում, բայց փախնելով ընկնում ենք "բախտ"-ի ձեռը․ բախտս կբերի լավ դասարան կընկնեմ, բախտս կբերի լավ երկիր կընկնեմ, բախտս կբերի լավ մոլորակ կընկնեմ և այլն։

----------

boooooooom (08.01.2018), Cassiopeia (08.01.2018), Mr. Annoying (08.01.2018), Rammstein (31.01.2018), Գաղթական (08.01.2018), Ուլուանա (08.01.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարծում եմ դպրոց, դասարան փոխելով ոչ մի հարց չի լուծվի։ Նախ, եթե երեխան բուլինգի ա ենթարկվում, դա շրջապատից չի, դա երեխաից ա։ Ամեն շրջապատում էլ, մի հատ ջունգլիներից փախած մեկը կլինի, ով սիրում ա իրենից տարբերվողներին/թույլերին նեղացնել, ու պետք չի մեղավոր հանել շրջապատին։ Ի՞նչ, էնքան ենք դպրոց փոխելու մինչև բախտներս բերի, որ ընդեղ բոլորը ադեկվատ մարդիկ լինեն։ Բա հետո՞։ Կյանքն էլ մի հատ ա չէ՞։ Էդ ո՞նց եք փոխելու։ Էն երեխան, ում հետ հենց խնդիրներ ա եղել հա ստեղից-ընդեղ են փախցրել, կյանքում առաջացած խնդիրներից էլ ա ստեղից ընդեղ փախնելու՝ անընդհատ մեղադրելով շրջապատին։ Պետք ա առաջացած խնդիրները հենց տեղում ու վերջնական լուծել։ Ամենալավ լուծումը ըստ իս երեխաին ֆիզիկապես/հոգեպես ուժեղացնելն ա։ Կարծում եմ ծնողի կողմից ճիշտ աշխատանքի արդյունքում, էդ երեխան նենց պատասխան կտա իրան բուլինգ անողին (թե բառերով, թե ձեռքեորվ), որ էդ բուլինգ անողը հաջորդ անգամ չի համարձակվի։ Իմ հետ պատահած երկու դեպք պատմեմ։
> 
> Մի հատ տղա ունեինք դասարանում։ Ազգանունը -ունցով էր վերջանում, ու դրա համար իրա վրա հա խնդում էին, ինչ որ հումորներ անում և այլն։ Էդ տղայի ծնողները իմացել էին դրա մասին, իրենց բարեկամներից տարիքով մեծ տղաի էին ասել, ով եկել էր, էդ բուլինգ անողի մոտ դանակ էր պահել, որ էլ բուլինգ չաներ, ու վերջ, հարցը լուծված էր։ Ճիշտ ա որոշ ժամանակ իրա հետ քիչ էին շփվում, բայց դա էլ անցավ ու վերջ։
> 
> Ես, որ 7-8-րդ դասարան էի, պզուկոտ դեմք ունեի։ Դժվար կլինի ասել, որ ինձ բուլինգ էին անում, բայց շատ հումորներ էին անում, որը իմ դուրը չէին գալիս։ Ես չէի ուզում ցույց տամ, որ էդ հումորները իմ դուրը չեն գալիս, որովհետև ես մտածում էի, որ դա թուլություն կլինի իմ կողմից ու մնացածը կօգտվեն, կիմանան, որ էդ հումորները իմ վրա ուժեղ են ազդում։ Չեմ հիշում, թե ում էի գնացել էս խնդրիս մասին պատմել, պապան էր, ոնց որ, ինքը ինձ ասեց դու էլ սկսի դրա վրա ծիծաղել։ Սկզբում շատ բարդ էր, բայց մի քիչ հետո, էդ ենքան սովորական բան էր դառել, որ ամեն երկրորդ հումորս դրա վերաբերյալ էր, իսկ մնացածը արդեն ալարում էին դրա վերաբերյալ հումորներ անել։ Հետո մի պահ կար, պզուկներս արդեն անցել էին, բայց հումորներ դեռ անում էի ։Դ
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ասածս ինչ ա, ցանկացած խնդիրն էլ, թե ուժային, թե ինտելեկտուալ լուծում ունի։ Փախնելն էլ ա լուծում, բայց փախնելով ընկնում ենք "բախտ"-ի ձեռը․ բախտս կբերի լավ դասարան կընկնեմ, բախտս կբերի լավ երկիր կընկնեմ, բախտս կբերի լավ մոլորակ կընկնեմ և այլն։


Արամ ջան, հիմնականում համաձայն լինելով ասածներիդ՝ մի բանում պիտի անհամաձայնություն արտահայտեմ. ճիշտ ա, բուլիինգի ենթարկվողը հիմնականում հենց իր կերպարով ու բնույթով խոցելի ա լինում, այսինքն՝ կողքինները զգում են, որ էս մարդուն կարելի ա բուլիինգի ենթարկել, ու առիթից օգտվում են, բայց լինում են դեպքեր, երբ անկախ տվյալ մարդուց՝ դա պարզապես դրվածք ա լինում տվյալ միջավայրում։ Օրինակ, մեր դպրոցում, հիշում եմ, ցածր դասարաններից մինչև երևի միջին դասարանները, կարծես լրիվ սովորական բան լիներ, որ ամեն նորեկ աշակերտի պիտի հալածեին։ Դե, ըստ իմ նկատածի, նորեկ լինելով պայմանավորված հիմնականում տղաներին էին բուլիինգի ենթարկում, բայց դա նենց բան էր, որ միշտ էր լինում։ Ու հաճախ լրիվ անկապ տեղը նենց խմբակային դաժան հալածանքի ու ծեծի էին ենթարկում, լրիվ ուղեղները մթագնած ու գազազած ամբոխի պես, որ ապշում էիր նույնիսկ, որ դա անողներն ընդամենը փոքր էրեխեք են։ Ճիշտ ա, լավ ուժեղ լինելու դեւպքում դժվար թե երկար տևեր, բայց դե միջին վիճակագրական երեխան արդեն թիրախ էր ու չէր կարողանում պաշտպանվել։ Այսինքն՝ խնդիրն ամեն դեպքում մենակ բուլիինգի ենթարկվողի մեջ չի, թեև վերջինիս կերպարը, պահվածքն, ինչ խոսք, զգալի չափով կարող ա լրացուցիչ նպաստող գործոն դառնալ։ Ու բուլիինգ անողների հետ էլ ամեն դեպքում պետք ա լուրջ աշխատանք տարվի։ Նենց չի, էլի, որ ջունգլիներում ենք հայտնվում՝ ոչ բանական էակների հետ, որոնց վնասազերծելու միակ ձևը զենքն ա։ Վերջիվերջո, էդ բուլիինգ անողներն էլ են մարդիկ, ավելին՝ ընդամենը երեխաներ, հետևաբար՝ դաստիարակության ենթակա, այսինքն՝ աշխատանքը պիտի տարվի ինչպես բուլիինգի ենթարկվողի, էնպես էլ ենթարկողի հետ։

----------

boooooooom (08.01.2018), Progart (08.01.2018), Rammstein (31.01.2018), Smokie (23.01.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2018), Աթեիստ (08.01.2018), Արամ (08.01.2018)

----------


## Արամ

Ան ջան, համաձայն եմ։ Իհարկե բուլինգ անող երեխաների հետ էլ ա պետք աշխատել, ես պատասխանել եմ բուլինգ լինող երեխայի տեսանկյունից։ Քո բերած օրինակում, երբ շրջապատը անտեղի հարձակվել ա երեխայի վրա, իհարկե երեխայի մեղավորությունը չկա, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ երեխան իրա ծնողների հետ նման վիճակից էլ կարող է չոր դուրս գալ։ Ոչ միայն չոր դուրս գալ, այլ դուրս գալ ավելի ուժեղ ու կոփված, նոր խնդիրներին պատրասստ, քան մինչև ծեծ ուտելն էր։




> Նենց չի, էլի, որ ջունգլիներում ենք հայտնվում՝ ոչ բանական էակների հետ, որոնց վնասազերծելու միակ ձևը զենքն ա։ Վերջիվերջո, էդ բուլիինգ անողներն էլ են մարդիկ, ավելին՝ ընդամենը երեխաներ, հետևաբար՝ դաստիարակության ենթակա, այսինքն՝ աշխատանքը պիտի տարվի ինչպես բուլիինգի ենթարկվողի, էնպես էլ ենթարկողի հետ։


Ամեն օր առավոտյան, 7-8-ին դուրս եմ գալիս շանս ման տալու։ Էդ ժամերին շատ մարդիկ կան՝ իրենց շների հետ։ Ոմանք, իրենց շներին բաց թողած են ման տալիս, ոմանք պավադոկով։ Ոմանց շները հարձակվում են կողմնակի մարդկանց վրա, ոմանց շները անդադադար հաչում են, ոմանց շները կծում են։ Շները, ենթարվկում են դրեսիրովկայի, եթե չեմ սխալվում ամենարագ ու հեշտ ենթարվկողներից են։ Շանը, նստել,հաչալ, թաթ տալ հրամաններ սովորեցնելը կես ժամվա պատմություն ա։ Էդ ժամին արթնացող ու իրենց շներին ման տվող տերերը, շատ հոգատար տերեր են, բարի, բայց մեկ ա, իրանց շներից ոմանք հարձակվում են մարդկանց վրա։ Ես իրենց շանը չեմ կարող սովորեցնել չհարձակվել, չկծել, որովհետև էդ շան համար լիդեռը իրա տերն ա, ինքը իրա տիրոջ հետ ա ամբողջ ժամանակ, իրա տիրոջ հետ ա ապրում։ Ես իրա համար ոչինիչ եմ, մարդկային տեսակի ներկայացուցիչ, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան։ Ավելին, շներ կան, իրենք են լիդեռ, իրենք են տիրոջը ստիպում դուրս գալ, հաց տալ իրեն և այլն։ Ոչ մի գազազած, կծող շուն մեղք չունի։ Շները միշտ պատրաստ են փոխվել, սովորել։ Ու ինչպես նշեցի, ամենահեշտ դրեսիռովկայի ենթարկվողներից են։ Իսկ ի՞նչ են անում իրենց տերերը։ Պայքարել էդ շների ու տերերի հետ էդքան էլ տրամաբանական չի, միգուցե x effort-ի արդյունքում տերը+շունը ինչ որ արդյունքի կգան, բայց փայտը ձեռքը պահել, որ հենց շունը հարձարկվի տաս գլխին, անհամեմատ ավելի հեշտ ու պրոդուկտիվ ա։ Ես ավելի լավ ա ժամանակ ծախսեմ self-development-ի վրա, ասյինքն լինեմ ավելի ուժեղ՝ փայտով, քան թե develop անեմ ինչ որ ուրիշի մեկին, որը վաղը մյուս օր գնալու ա, ու իրա փոխարեն նոր գազան հայտնվի։ 

Հ․Գ․ Ամենևին չեմ ուզում մարդ տեսակը վիրավորած լինեմ։ Ընդամենը բնությունում նման օրինակ էր, որը ըստ իս մարդկանց հետ էլ ա կորելացվում։

----------

boooooooom (08.01.2018), Glück (15.01.2018), Mr. Annoying (08.01.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան ջան, համաձայն եմ։ Իհարկե բուլինգ անող երեխաների հետ էլ ա պետք աշխատել, ես պատասխանել եմ բուլինգ լինող երեխայի տեսանկյունից։ Քո բերած օրինակում, երբ շրջապատը անտեղի հարձակվել ա երեխայի վրա, իհարկե երեխայի մեղավորությունը չկա, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ երեխան իրա ծնողների հետ նման վիճակից էլ կարող է չոր դուրս գալ։ Ոչ միայն չոր դուրս գալ, այլ դուրս գալ ավելի ուժեղ ու կոփված, նոր խնդիրներին պատրասստ, քան մինչև ծեծ ուտելն էր։
> 
> 
> 
> Ամեն օր առավոտյան, 7-8-ին դուրս եմ գալիս շանս ման տալու։ Էդ ժամերին շատ մարդիկ կան՝ իրենց շների հետ։ Ոմանք, իրենց շներին բաց թողած են ման տալիս, ոմանք պավադոկով։ Ոմանց շները հարձակվում են կողմնակի մարդկանց վրա, ոմանց շները անդադադար հաչում են, ոմանց շները կծում են։ Շները, ենթարվկում են դրեսիրովկայի, եթե չեմ սխալվում ամենարագ ու հեշտ ենթարվկողներից են։ Շանը, նստել,հաչալ, թաթ տալ հրամաններ սովորեցնելը կես ժամվա պատմություն ա։ Էդ ժամին արթնացող ու իրենց շներին ման տվող տերերը, շատ հոգատար տերեր են, բարի, բայց մեկ ա, իրանց շներից ոմանք հարձակվում են մարդկանց վրա։ Ես իրենց շանը չեմ կարող սովորեցնել չհարձակվել, չկծել, որովհետև էդ շան համար լիդեռը իրա տերն ա, ինքը իրա տիրոջ հետ ա ամբողջ ժամանակ, իրա տիրոջ հետ ա ապրում։ Ես իրա համար ոչինիչ եմ, մարդկային տեսակի ներկայացուցիչ, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան։ Ավելին, շներ կան, իրենք են լիդեռ, իրենք են տիրոջը ստիպում դուրս գալ, հաց տալ իրեն և այլն։ Ոչ մի գազազած, կծող շուն մեղք չունի։ Շները միշտ պատրաստ են փոխվել, սովորել։ Ու ինչպես նշեցի, ամենահեշտ դրեսիռովկայի ենթարկվողներից են։ Իսկ ի՞նչ են անում իրենց տերերը։ Պայքարել էդ շների ու տերերի հետ էդքան էլ տրամաբանական չի, միգուցե x effort-ի արդյունքում տերը+շունը ինչ որ արդյունքի կգան, բայց փայտը ձեռքը պահել, որ հենց շունը հարձարկվի տաս գլխին, անհամեմատ ավելի հեշտ ու պրոդուկտիվ ա։ Ես ավելի լավ ա ժամանակ ծախսեմ self-development-ի վրա, ասյինքն լինեմ ավելի ուժեղ՝ փայտով, քան թե develop անեմ ինչ որ ուրիշի մեկին, որը վաղը մյուս օր գնալու ա, ու իրա փոխարեն նոր գազան հայտնվի։ 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ամենևին չեմ ուզում մարդ տեսակը վիրավորած լինեմ։ Ընդամենը բնությունում նման օրինակ էր, որը ըստ իս մարդկանց հետ էլ ա կորելացվում։


Հա, շների դեպքում դու ոչ իրավունք ունես ուրիշի շանը դաստիարակելու, ոչ էլ իմաստ ունի. նենց չի, որ ամեն օր նույն շան հետ շփվում ես, որ մտածես՝ ոնց իրա վարքը փոխես։ Ու ընդհանրապես շները տարբերվում են մարդկանցից. իրենք բանական չեն ամեն դեպքում ու անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ նրանք իրենց տերերին են հավատարիմ։ Բայց երեխաները շատ ավելի հեշտությամբ կարող են դաստիարակության ենթարկվել ցանկացած մարդու կողմից, իսկ կոնկրետ դպրոցում ոչ միայն կարող են, այլև պետք ա ենթարկվեն։ Բայց ես ամեն դեպքում նկատի չունեի, թե բուլիինգի ենթարկվող երեխայի խնդիրն ա իրեն բուլիինգի ենթարկողներին դաստիարակելը։ Դա նախ և առաջ նրա ծնողների, բայց նաև դպրոցի ուսուցիչների ու տնօրինության խնդիրն ա։ Ու, ճիշտն ասած, ես միշտ զարմանում եմ, որ դպրոցներում դա էդքան լուրջ խնդիր ա, որովհետև դպրոցն իր դերով ու բնույթով պիտի որ միանգամայն վերահսկելի հաստատություն լինի, ու որ դրա ներսում կարող են նման բնույթի ու մասշտաբի բռնության դրսևորումներ տեղի ունենալ, և ուսուցիչները դրան անտեղյակ լինեն կամ տեղյակ լինելով հանդերձ՝ անզոր լինեն որևէ բան փոխելու, ուղղակի խայտառակություն ա։ Եթե տենց ա, ուրեմն դա նախ և առաջ դպրոցի անկարողության, վատ վերահսկողության ու մի շարք այլ բացասական որակների մասին ա խոսում։ Առնվազն դպրոցում, ըստ էության, նման խնդիր պիտի որ չլիներ։ Նույնիսկ եթե դպրոցի տնօրինությունը չի կարող աշակերտներին դաստիարակությամբ փոխել, որպեսզի այլ երեխաների բուլիինգի ենթարկելու ցանկություն չունենան, ապա առնվազն պիտի կարողանա (ու համոզված եմ՝ ցանկության դեպքում կարող ա) էնպես անել, որ ուրիշներին առնվազն իրենց պատասխանատվության տակ գտնվող դպրոցի սահմաններում չվնասեն։

----------

boooooooom (08.01.2018), Cassiopeia (08.01.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2018), Աթեիստ (08.01.2018), Վիշապ (08.01.2018)

----------


## Արամ

> Հա, շների դեպքում դու ոչ իրավունք ունես ուրիշի շանը դաստիարակելու, ոչ էլ իմաստ ունի. նենց չի, որ ամեն օր նույն շան հետ շփվում ես, որ մտածես՝ ոնց իրա վարքը փոխես։ Ու ընդհանրապես շները տարբերվում են մարդկանցից. իրենք բանական չեն ամեն դեպքում ու անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ նրանք իրենց տերերին են հավատարիմ։ Բայց երեխաները շատ ավելի հեշտությամբ կարող են դաստիարակության ենթարկվել ցանկացած մարդու կողմից, իսկ կոնկրետ դպրոցում ոչ միայն կարող են, այլև պետք ա ենթարկվեն։


Պատմվածքս, հենց ամենօրյա շփման մասին էր։ Չգիտեմ երեխաների դաստիարակությունը էդքան հեշտ ա թե չէ, անձամբ փորձ չեմ ունեցել, բայց կողքից դիտարկումներս ինձ վստահեցնում են, որ շանը ավելի հեշտ ա ինչ որ բան սովորեցնելը քան երեխային, ու հենց էն պատճառով որ մարդ տեսակը բանական ա։ Բանական, բայց ոչ ռացիոնալ։ Ինձ թվում ա գաղտնիք չի, որ պնդեմ, որ մենք չնայած նրան որ բանական ենք, բայց շատ դեպքերում իռացիոնալ ենք գործում, ու հենց իռացիոնալությունը բանականության հետևանք ա։ Իսկ շները ռացիանալություն/իռացիոնալություն չունեն, իրենց սովորեցնելը ավելի հեշտ ա։




> Ու, ճիշտն ասած, ես միշտ զարմանում եմ, որ դպրոցներում դա էդքան լուրջ խնդիր ա, որովհետև դպրոցն իր դերով ու բնույթով պիտի որ միանգամայն վերահսկելի հաստատություն լինի, ու որ դրա ներսում կարող են նման բնույթի ու մասշտաբի բռնության դրսևորումներ տեղի ունենալ, և ուսուցիչները դրան անտեղյակ լինեն կամ տեղյակ լինելով հանդերձ՝ անզոր լինեն որևէ բան փոխելու, ուղղակի խայտառակություն ա։ Եթե տենց ա, ուրեմն դա նախ և առաջ դպրոցի անկարողության, վատ վերահսկողության ու մի շարք այլ բացասական որակների մասին ա խոսում։ Առնվազն դպրոցում, ըստ էության, նման խնդիր պիտի որ չլիներ։ Նույնիսկ եթե դպրոցի տնօրինությունը չի կարող աշակերտներին դաստիարակությամբ փոխել, որպեսզի այլ երեխաների բուլիինգի ենթարկելու ցանկություն չունենան, ապա առնվազն պիտի կարողանա (ու համոզված եմ՝ ցանկության դեպքում կարող ա) էնպես անել, որ ուրիշներին առնվազն իրենց պատասխանատվության տակ գտնվող դպրոցի սահմաններում չվնասեն։



Չգիտեմ, ուրիշ երկների դպրոցներում ոնց ա, բայց Հայաստանում՝ դպրոցների մեծամասնությունում, առաջին բուլինգ անողը հենց ուսուցիչն ա։ Ճիշտ ա մի քիչ ուրիշ մակարդակում, բայց արդեն ասացվածք դարձած, "գլուխդ տունը մոռանաիր"-ը էլի բուլինգ ա։ Ո՞նց կարա նման ուսուցիչը պայքարի բուլինգի դեմ։ (Մեր դպրոցում, տնօրենն էր ուսուցիչներին բուլինգ անում, էյհե՜յ)

----------

boooooooom (08.01.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Պատմվածքս, հենց ամենօրյա շփման մասին էր։ Չգիտեմ երեխաների դաստիարակությունը էդքան հեշտ ա թե չէ, անձամբ փորձ չեմ ունեցել, բայց կողքից դիտարկումներս ինձ վստահեցնում են, որ շանը ավելի հեշտ ա ինչ որ բան սովորեցնելը քան երեխային, ու հենց էն պատճառով որ մարդ տեսակը բանական ա։ Բանական, բայց ոչ ռացիոնալ։ Ինձ թվում ա գաղտնիք չի, որ պնդեմ, որ մենք չնայած նրան որ բանական ենք, բայց շատ դեպքերում իռացիոնալ ենք գործում, ու հենց իռացիոնալությունը բանականության հետևանք ա։ Իսկ շները ռացիանալություն/իռացիոնալություն չունեն, իրենց սովորեցնելը ավելի հեշտ ա։
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Չգիտեմ, ուրիշ երկների դպրոցներում ոնց ա, բայց Հայաստանում՝ դպրոցների մեծամասնությունում, առաջին բուլինգ անողը հենց ուսուցիչն ա։ Ճիշտ ա մի քիչ ուրիշ մակարդակում, բայց արդեն ասացվածք դարձած, "գլուխդ տունը մոռանաիր"-ը էլի բուլինգ ա։ Ո՞նց կարա նման ուսուցիչը պայքարի բուլինգի դեմ։ (Մեր դպրոցում, տնօրենն էր ուսուցիչներին բուլինգ անում, էյհե՜յ)


Դե հա, էդ տեսակետից որ նայենք, Հայաստանի դպրոցներում համարյա բոլոր ուսուցիչները տիպիկ բուլիներ են, էդ հեչ  :Jpit: ։ Դե, օրինակ, ԱՄՆ–ում հաստատ տենց չի, բայց բուլիինգը, մեկ ա, ծաղկում ա։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հա, շների դեպքում դու ոչ իրավունք ունես ուրիշի շանը դաստիարակելու, ոչ էլ իմաստ ունի. նենց չի, որ ամեն օր նույն շան հետ շփվում ես, որ մտածես՝ ոնց իրա վարքը փոխես։ Ու ընդհանրապես շները տարբերվում են մարդկանցից. իրենք բանական չեն ամեն դեպքում ու անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ նրանք իրենց տերերին են հավատարիմ։ Բայց երեխաները շատ ավելի հեշտությամբ կարող են դաստիարակության ենթարկվել ցանկացած մարդու կողմից, իսկ կոնկրետ դպրոցում ոչ միայն կարող են, այլև պետք ա ենթարկվեն։ Բայց ես ամեն դեպքում նկատի չունեի, թե բուլիինգի ենթարկվող երեխայի խնդիրն ա իրեն բուլիինգի ենթարկողներին դաստիարակելը։ Դա նախ և առաջ նրա ծնողների, բայց նաև դպրոցի ուսուցիչների ու տնօրինության խնդիրն ա։ Ու, ճիշտն ասած, ես միշտ զարմանում եմ, որ դպրոցներում դա էդքան լուրջ խնդիր ա, որովհետև դպրոցն իր դերով ու բնույթով պիտի որ միանգամայն վերահսկելի հաստատություն լինի, ու որ դրա ներսում կարող են նման բնույթի ու մասշտաբի բռնության դրսևորումներ տեղի ունենալ, և ուսուցիչները դրան անտեղյակ լինեն կամ տեղյակ լինելով հանդերձ՝ անզոր լինեն որևէ բան փոխելու, ուղղակի խայտառակություն ա։ Եթե տենց ա, ուրեմն դա նախ և առաջ դպրոցի անկարողության, վատ վերահսկողության ու մի շարք այլ բացասական որակների մասին ա խոսում։ Առնվազն դպրոցում, ըստ էության, նման խնդիր պիտի որ չլիներ։ Նույնիսկ եթե դպրոցի տնօրինությունը չի կարող աշակերտներին դաստիարակությամբ փոխել, որպեսզի այլ երեխաների բուլիինգի ենթարկելու ցանկություն չունենան, ապա առնվազն պիտի կարողանա (ու համոզված եմ՝ ցանկության դեպքում կարող ա) էնպես անել, որ ուրիշներին առնվազն իրենց պատասխանատվության տակ գտնվող դպրոցի սահմաններում չվնասեն։


Ի դեպ, անձնական փորձից նկատել եմ, որ բուլիինգի ենթարկող երեխաների ծնողները հիմնականում պաշտպանում են իրենց երեխաներին՝ կա՛մ անտեսելով/չուզենալով նկատել իրենց երեխաների վարքագիծը, կա՛մ չհավատալով մեղադրող կողմին, կա՛մ նույնիսկ համաձայն լինելով սեփական երեխայի դիրքորոշման հետ։

Հետաքրքիր զուգադիպությամբ վերջերս կինոթատրոնում դիտեցի Wonder ֆիլմը, որը ներիկայումս մեծ աղմուկ հանած նույնանուն բեստսելլեր-գրքի հիման վրա է նկարահանվել, ու բավական տպավորիչ քասթինգով՝ Ջուլիա Ռոբերտս, Օուեն Ուիլսոն և այլն, աղջկաս կողմից անվերջ ընթերցվող մի գիրք էր ու անհամբեր սպասում էր ֆիլմին, ինչևէ, ֆիլմը հենց բուլիինգի մասին է․ մի տասը-տասնմեկ տարեկան երեխա, որը բնածին գենետիկ հիվանդության և բազմաթիվ վիրահատությունների հետևանքով լրիվ աղճատված, այլանդակված դեմք ուներ, այն աստիճան, որ ծնողները դպրոց չէին տանում, որ հանկարծ բուլիինգի չենթարկվի, իսկ փողոց դուրս էր գալիս տիեզերագնացի սկաֆանդրով, ի վերջո, մայրը որոշում է դիմել համարձակ քայլի և ուղարկել սովորական դպրոց։ Ինչպես և սպասվում էր, տղան հենց առաջին օրվանից դաժան բուլիինգի է ենթարկվում դասարանի "հզորների" կողմից, սկզբում թաքնված, հետո բացահայտ ծաղրուծանակ, անգամ բանը հասնում է ծեծկռտուքի։ Իրավիճակը փոխվում է, երբ համադասարանցիներից մեկին տղան օգնում է ստուգողականի ժամանակ /քանի որ շատ խելացի ու պատրաստված տղա է լինում/, ու դրանից հետո այդ համադասարանցին մտերմանում է հետը ու հայտնաբերում, որ սարսափելի դեմքով այդ տղան իրականում շատ հետաքրքիր խաղընկեր է։ Այն բանից հետո, երբ մյուսները նկատում են, որ տղան այլևս միայնակ չէ, դիրքորոշումը կամաց-կամաց փոխվում է, ուրիշներն էլ են ուզում մտերմանալ։ 
Ի դեպ, այսպիսի մի պահ կար․ երբ ամենադաժան հալածանքների ենթարկողին կանչում են տնօրենի սենյակ ծնողի հետ միասին այն բանի համար, որ հալածողը դասարանական նկարը ֆոտոշոփել էր՝ հանելով տղային ու գրելով տակը՝ մեզ հրեշներ պետք չեն, տնօրենի սենյակում պարզվում է, որ իրականում ֆոտոշոփել է մայրը, որը լավ էլ հպարտ էր իր արածի համար՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ այդ նկարը ինքը փակցնում է իրենց սառնարանին և չի ուզում, որ հյուրերը տեսնեն նման այլանդակություն, կամ իր փոքր դստրիկը գիշերները վախից չքնի։ 

Ես, այնուամենայնիվ, հակված եմ մտածելու, որ բուլիինգի երևույթը գալիս է ընտանիքից, ընտանեկան խոսակցություններից, այն մեծ մասամբ դաստիարակության արդյունք է, ու հալածողների ծնողները ամենից առաջ պիտի պատասխանատվության կանչվեն։

----------

boooooooom (08.01.2018), Cassiopeia (08.01.2018), Glück (15.01.2018), Progart (08.01.2018), Quyr Qery (13.12.2019), Smokie (07.02.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2018), Աթեիստ (08.01.2018), Ուլուանա (09.01.2018), Վիշապ (08.01.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

Իսկ ի՞նչ են անում բուլինգի ենթարկվող երեխաների ծնողները նման դեպքերում, կամ ի՞նչ կանեին։ Հարցս ուղվված ա ծնողներին, որովհետև շատ եմ հանդիպել, որ նման դեպքերում ծնողներն էլ հաճախ պատրաստ չեն։ Նաև հանդիպել եմ անհանգստության ու շշմածության գերագրեսիվ երեխաների ծնողների կողմից, որ չգիտեն ինպես վարվել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեր դպրոցում խելացիությունը հարգի էր, դրա համար բացառված էր էս հողի վրա բուլիինգի տակ ընկնել։ Բայց սեռական հասունացման տարիքում մեր դասարամի տղաներից մի քանիսը տարօրինակ ռիտուալ էին անում։ Ամեն դասամիջոցին երկու աղջկա, մենակ էդ երկուսին ի դեպ, ասռցնում էին պատի տակ ու հերթով թռնում էին վրեքները։


Էս բուլիինգ չի ․․․ էս կոչվում ա предбрачные танцы макак

----------

LisBeth (08.01.2018), Վիշապ (08.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, շների դեպքում դու ոչ իրավունք ունես ուրիշի շանը դաստիարակելու, ոչ էլ իմաստ ունի. նենց չի, որ ամեն օր նույն շան հետ շփվում ես, որ մտածես՝ ոնց իրա վարքը փոխես։ Ու ընդհանրապես շները տարբերվում են մարդկանցից. իրենք բանական չեն ամեն դեպքում ու անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ նրանք իրենց տերերին են հավատարիմ։ Բայց երեխաները շատ ավելի հեշտությամբ կարող են դաստիարակության ենթարկվել ցանկացած մարդու կողմից, իսկ կոնկրետ դպրոցում ոչ միայն կարող են, այլև պետք ա ենթարկվեն։ Բայց ես ամեն դեպքում նկատի չունեի, թե բուլիինգի ենթարկվող երեխայի խնդիրն ա իրեն բուլիինգի ենթարկողներին դաստիարակելը։ Դա նախ և առաջ նրա ծնողների, բայց նաև դպրոցի ուսուցիչների ու տնօրինության խնդիրն ա։ Ու, ճիշտն ասած, ես միշտ զարմանում եմ, որ դպրոցներում դա էդքան լուրջ խնդիր ա, որովհետև դպրոցն իր դերով ու բնույթով պիտի որ միանգամայն վերահսկելի հաստատություն լինի, ու որ դրա ներսում կարող են նման բնույթի ու մասշտաբի բռնության դրսևորումներ տեղի ունենալ, և ուսուցիչները դրան անտեղյակ լինեն կամ տեղյակ լինելով հանդերձ՝ անզոր լինեն որևէ բան փոխելու, ուղղակի խայտառակություն ա։ Եթե տենց ա, ուրեմն դա նախ և առաջ դպրոցի անկարողության, վատ վերահսկողության ու մի շարք այլ բացասական որակների մասին ա խոսում։ Առնվազն դպրոցում, ըստ էության, նման խնդիր պիտի որ չլիներ։ Նույնիսկ եթե դպրոցի տնօրինությունը չի կարող աշակերտներին դաստիարակությամբ փոխել, որպեսզի այլ երեխաների բուլիինգի ենթարկելու ցանկություն չունենան, ապա առնվազն պիտի կարողանա (ու համոզված եմ՝ ցանկության դեպքում կարող ա) էնպես անել, որ ուրիշներին առնվազն իրենց պատասխանատվության տակ գտնվող դպրոցի սահմաններում չվնասեն։


Սրա հետ կապված․ լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, որ դպրոցը լիովին վերահսկվող հաստատություն ա։

Ու թեև բուլիինգի ենթարկողները կարող են տնից սովորած ինչ ասես բերել դպրոց, դպրոցի դերը հենց էդ բոլորը վերահսկելն ա, ու եթե դպրոցը որոշակի միջոցներ ձեռնարկում ա, բուլիինգը շատ արագ կանխվում ա։ Ես մեր դպրոցի օրինակը բերեցի, բայց էն երկու տարիները, երբ բրիտանական դպրոցում եմ սովորել, սրա լրիվ հակառակն էր։ Էնտեղ բուլիինգ կոչեցյալը չլսված-չտեսնված բան էր։ Էնպես չէր, որ չկային երեխաներ, որոնք փորձում էին մյուսների վրա իշխել, բայց ուսուցիչներն էնպիսի բարձր պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ էին դրսևորում, որ ամեն տեսակի բուլիինգ ամենասկզբնական փուլերում կանխվում էր։ 

Մի օրինակ բերեմ։ Կիսամյակի կեսերից մեր դասարան եկավ մի բրիտանացի տղա։ Դասարանում մի ամերիկացի աղջկանից բացի միակ անգլերենի լեզվակիրն ինքն էր։ Բայց բավական տարօրինակ արտասանություն ուներ, ու էրեխեքը սկսեցին ձեռ առնել։ Շատ հեշտ էդ տղան բուլիինգի զոհ կդառնար, եթե սա աչքաթող արվեր։ Բայց ի՞նչ արեց ուսուցիչը։ Սիրուն բացեց Անգլիայի քարտեզը, ցույց տվեց, թե էդ տղան որտեղից ա ու բացատրեց, որ դա իրենց բարբառն ա։ Հետո Անգլիայի ուրիշ մասեր ցույց տվեց ու ուրիշ բարբառների մասին խոսեց։ Դրանից հետո թե՛ տղային ձեռ առնելը թարգեցինք, թե՛ մի նոր բան սովորած դասարանից դուրս եկանք։

Մի ուրիշ դեպք էլ Երևանում եմ հիշում։ Ընկերուհիներիցս մեկի աղջկան դպրոցում մի այլ կարգի բուլիինգի էին ենթարկում՝ ընդհուպ մինչև ֆիզիկական վնաս հասցնելը՝ գետնին գցելով ու ծեծելով։ Մայրն աղջկան ուրիշ՝ մասնավոր դպրոց տարավ, որտեղ երբեք այլևս բուլիինգի չենթարկվեց։

----------

Cassiopeia (08.01.2018), Enna Adoly (09.01.2018), Smokie (07.02.2018), Ուլուանա (08.01.2018), Վիշապ (08.01.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասենք դպրոցում կարող ա մի հատ օլիգարխի տղա ոչ ուժ ունենա, ոչ էլ խելք, բայց մենակ հոր «հեղինակության» հաշվին լավ շրջապատ հավաքի ու հանգիստ բուլլինգի ենթարկի համ ուժեղ, համ խելացի մեկին, ում համար ասենք իրա հերը ոչ թե հեղինակություն ա, այլ չբռնված հանցագործ։


Մեր դպրոցի ամենուժեղ տղեն, որը սաղին ճնշած էր պահում ու ոնց ուզեր սաղի վրա ղժում էր, մի հատ 1,50 բոյով, 35 կգ քաշով մողես էր։ Որ կողքը թափով փռշտայիր, կարող ա բոլոր թաղանթները տրաքեին։ Բայց հերը գաղութում էր՝ ռազբոյի համար։  :LOL:  Դաժե ձիրոն էր վախում իրանից։

----------

Quyr Qery (13.12.2019), Աթեիստ (08.01.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

> Մեր դպրոցի ամենուժեղ տղեն, որը սաղին ճնշած էր պահում ու ոնց ուզեր սաղի վրա ղժում էր, մի հատ 1,50 բոյով, 35 կգ քաշով մողես էր։ Որ կողքը թափով փռշտայիր, կարող ա բոլոր թաղանթները տրաքեին։ Բայց հերը գաղութում էր՝ ռազբոյի համար։  Դաժե ձիրոն էր վախում իրանից։


 Մեր դասարանում էլ մեկը կար, հերը բանտում, ինքն էլ ճշտի ասպետ, գերեզմանոցներում մի հատ իրենից տարիքով ու ջանավար մեկի դանակով ծակեց, սպանեց, իրան բուլիինգ անելու համար, բերդում նստած հոր պատճառով, հոր տեղը չթողեց կանաչի էլի։ Սա էլ պատասխան տալու թեմաներով։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.01.2018), Արամ (09.01.2018), Տրիբուն (08.01.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

> Մեր դասարանում էլ մեկը կար, հերը բանտում, ինքն էլ ճշտի ասպետ, գերեզմանոցներում մի հատ իրենից տարիքով ու ջանավար մեկի դանակով ծակեց, սպանեց, իրան բուլիինգ անելու համար, բերդում նստած հոր պատճառով, հոր տեղը չթողեց կանաչի էլի։ Սա էլ պատասխան տալու թեմաներով։


 Հանդիպեցին երկու բուլի․․․
 մեկը ասեց, մյուսը ծակեց,
 մի քիչ քաքի համը հանեց, 
 այս առակն էլ դառավ բուլշիթ

սենց լիրիկական ռեֆերանս
ի դեպ բուլի մեր մոտ բադերի և սագերի ձագերին էին ասում

----------

Quyr Qery (13.12.2019), Աթեիստ (08.01.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հոգեպես առողջ համարվող երեխաների մոտ իրենցից տարբերվող այլոց ստորացնելու հակումները ըստ երևույթին չտեսության ու դաստիարակության պակաս են։ Այսինքն հիմնական պատասխանատուն ծնողները, կամ դաստիարակներն են, որ կամ անտարբերություն են դրսևորել, կամ էլ երեխաներին անիմաստ շփացրել ու երես են տվել։ Էս բացը կարող է լրացնել դպրոցը՝ ցածր դասարաններում հատուկ դասերի միջոցով, որտեղ երեխաներին կսովորեցնեն մարդկային հարաբերություններ, քաղաքակիրթ վարքուբարք ընտանիքում ու հասարակության մեջ, կամ ասենք՝ ինչպես ինքըզինքը դսրսևորել անսովոր իրավիճակներում՝ ասենք տարօրինակ մարդ, կենդանի, բույս, այլմոլորակային կամ Աստվածներից մեկին տեսնելիս։
ԱՄՆ որոշ նահանգներում ծնողները վարչական պատասխանատվության կարող են ենթարկվել իրենց երեխայի կողմից այլ երեխաներին ֆիզիկական և/կամ բարոյական վնաս հասցնելու համար, որը իմ կարծիքով ռացիոնալ ու ադեկվատ մոտեցում է։
Իսկ էն իրավիճակներում, որտեղ համատարած անդաստիարակություն կամ բթամտություն է, ներառյալ՝ դպրոցի ուսուցիչների ու տնօրենի մոտ, ապա թերևս ամենաճիշտ լուծումը տուժված երեխային ավելի բարձր հեղինակություն (մթնոլորտի ու հանդուրժողականության առումով) ունեցող դպրոց տեղափոխելն է, եթե դա էլ չօգնի, երկիրը փոխեք։

----------

Cassiopeia (08.01.2018), Enna Adoly (09.01.2018), Peace (10.01.2018), Smokie (07.02.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2018), Աթեիստ (08.01.2018), Արէա (08.01.2018), Ուլուանա (08.01.2018), Տրիբուն (09.01.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես իմ առաջին դպրոցում ենթարկվել եմ բուլլիինգի, ու միայն նրա համար, որ մնացածներից տարբերվում էի, ֆիզիկապես ավելի թույլ էի, ֆուտբոլ ու ուրիշ սպորտաձևեր խաղալ չգիտեի, խելացի էի ու լավ էի սովորում (մեր դասարանի ամենալավ սովորող տղան էի), ընկերներ չունեի ու ոչ էլ փորձում էի ընկերանալ, ուրիշների հետ խաղալու փոխարեն նախընտրում էի գիրք կարդալ և այլն։ Բայց դասարանցիներս իմ նկատմամբ համեմատաբար մեղմ էին, մի քանի աշակերտի ավելի շատ էին նեղում՝ ընդհուպ մինչև ֆիզիկական, մի երկու ծայրահեղ աղքատ ընտանիքներից երեխաներ կային (չնայած էն թվերին գրեթե բոլորս էլ վատ էինք ապրում), իրենց մշտապես նեղացնում էին ու վիրավորում, երկկողմանի ծնողազուրկ զույգ կար, որոնք էդքան էլ լավ դաստիարակություն չունեին ու մեր դասարանի ամենաուժեղ տղայի կողմից պարբերաբար ծեծվում էին (հիմա որ հիշում եմ դա, սարսափում եմ, թե ոնց կարար էդ տարիքի երեխան էդքան ագրեսիվ լիներ): Ամենաշատը մի տղայի էին նեղացնում, ով մեր դասարանում ամենակարճն էր, նիհարն ու ֆիզիկապես ամենաթույլը, իրեն նույնիսկ աղջիկներն էին բուլլիինգի ենթարկում։  Ամենավատն էն էր, որ փոխանակ ուսուցիչները կանխեին բուլլիինգը, ոչ միայն աչք էին փակում, այլ շատ հաճախ հենց իրենք էին բուլլիինգի ենթարկում։ Մի հատ մաթեմատիկայի դասատու ունեինք, էն փոքրամարմին տղային միշտ նեղացնում էր, մի անգամ էլ դասի ժամանակ էնպես էր վրան գոռացել, որ տակը չիշիկ արեց, ծնողազուրկ զույգերից մեկին էլ ցուցափայտով մի անգամ էնպես ծեծեց, որ ցուցափայտը կոտրվեց։

Իմ նկատմամբ համադասարանցիներս ֆիզիկական բռնություն երբեք չեն գործադրել, բայց շատ հաճախ անուններ են կպցրել, վիրավորել ու իրենց շրջապատից ինձ դուրս պահել։ Ես էդ տարիներին երբեք դպրոցում երջանիկ չեմ եղել, ամեն առավոտ դասի գնալը տանջանք էր իմ համար, միշտ վրաս հոգեբանական ճնշում կար, որ ես օտար էի, ինձ ոչ մեկ չէր սիրում ու ես երբեք իրենց խմբի լիարժեք անդամ չէի դառնա։ Դասարանցիներիս վերաբերմունքն իմ նկատմամբ մի քիչ դեպի դրականը փոխվեց, երբ մեր դասարանի թիմով սկսեցինք «Ի՞նչ, Որտե՞ղ, Ե՞րբ» խաղալ ու իմ տված ճիշտ պատասխանների շնորհիվ հաղթել, էդ ժամանակ նոր հասկացան, որ խելացի լինելն իրականում էդքան էլ վատ բան չի, բայց միևնույնն է ես իրենց համար մնում էի freak, իսկ ես ինձ զգում էի լրիվ outsider։

Համաձայն չեմ էն կոնֆորմիստական մտքի հետ, որ պետք ա բուլլիինգ ենթարկվողն աշխատի իր վրա։ Ես ունեմ իմ հետաքրքրություներն ու նախասիրությունները ու ես չպետք է փոխեմ դրանք՝ հարմարվելով մյուսների սպասելիքներին, ինչ է, թե ինձ չնեղացնեն: Ընդհակառակը, ծնողներն ու դասատուները պետք է աշխատեն բուլլիների հետ ու բացատրեն, որ ինչքան սխալ բան է դա:

----------

Cassiopeia (08.01.2018), Progart (09.01.2018), Smokie (07.02.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2018), Աթեիստ (08.01.2018), Արէա (08.01.2018), Ուլուանա (09.01.2018), Վիշապ (08.01.2018), Տրիբուն (09.01.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Համաձայն չեմ էն կոնֆորմիստական մտքի հետ, որ պետք ա բուլլիինգ ենթարկվողն աշխատի իր վրա։ Ես ունեմ իմ հետաքրքրություներն ու նախասիրությունները ու ես չպետք է փոխեմ դրանք՝ հարմարվելով մյուսների սպասելիքներին, ինչ է, թե ինձ չնեղացնեն: Ընդհակառակը, ծնողներն ու դասատուները պետք է աշխատեն բուլլիների հետ ու բացատրեն, որ ինչքան սխալ բան է դա:


Ես էլ եմ համաձայն՝ իրատեսական չի տուժված երեխային կարճ ժամկետներում Ժան-Կլոդ Վան Դամ սարքել, որ սաղ նեղացնողների հարցերը հերթով, կամ խմբով լուծի, կամ էլ ձևափոխել նենց, որ մյուսներից շատ չտարբերվի, կամ էլ հոգեպես կոփել, որ ծաղրուծանակը սրտին մոտ չընդունի: 
Ավելի լավ է հասարակությունը քաղաքակիրթ դարձնելու վրա աշխատել, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում ավելի ու ավելի քիչ բուլլի-դեգեներատներ հայտնվեն իշխանություններում, երկիրն էլ երկրի նմանվի:

----------

Progart (09.01.2018), Smokie (07.02.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2018), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2018), Տրիբուն (09.01.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բուլլիինգի մի կոնկրետ դեպք հիշեցի։

Առաջին ու երկրորդ դասարաններում պարտաներին աղջիկ-տղա զույգերով էինք նստում, երրորդ դասարանից դասղեկը փոխվեց ու կանոնները մի քիչ թուլացան։ Արդյունքում բոլոր լավ սովորողները, որոնք բացառապես աղջիկներ էին, նստում էին առաջին երկու շարքում, իսկ ամենահետևի շարքերում նստում էին ամենավատ սովորող ու ամենաչար երեխեքը (անկախ սեռից)։ Իմ մոտ էդ տարիքում կարճատեսություն էր սկսվել, որի մասին ծնողներս չգիտեին ու ակնոց չէի դնում, մի անգամ դասղեկին խնդրեցի, որ ինձ առաջին շարք տեղափոխի, որ գրատախտակը լավ տեսնեմ, որի պատճառով ընկա «աղջիկների շարք» ու դարձա բուլլիների ծաղրի առարկան։

----------


## Chuk

Օֆ, օֆ: Ասում են դասատուները պետք ա դեմն առնեն: Հիշում եմ, որ մեր դպրոցում դասատուներ կային, ովքեր իրենք էին հոգեբանական բուլիինգի ենթարկվում աշակերտների կողմից ու չէին կարողանում դեմն առնել:

----------

Enna Adoly (09.01.2018), Glück (17.01.2018), Հարդ (09.01.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նենց թեմայի մեջ էր, չկարացա անտարբեր անցնեմ։

----------

boooooooom (09.01.2018), Գաղթական (09.01.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Իսկ ի՞նչ են անում բուլինգի ենթարկվող երեխաների ծնողները նման դեպքերում, կամ ի՞նչ կանեին։ Հարցս ուղվված ա ծնողներին, որովհետև շատ եմ հանդիպել, որ նման դեպքերում ծնողներն էլ հաճախ պատրաստ չեն։ Նաև հանդիպել եմ անհանգստության ու շշմածության գերագրեսիվ երեխաների ծնողների կողմից, որ չգիտեն ինպես վարվել։


Իմ վկայած դեպքերում հիմնականում պաշտպանել են իրենց երեխաներին, մեղքը գցել ուրիշների վրա կամ ընդհանրապես ժխտել։ Էդ ամենին հաջորդել է թարսվելն ու թշնամանքը։ 
Ինչ է ցանկալի, որ անեի՞ն․ խոսեին իրենց երեխայի հետ, փորձեին հասկանալ նման վարքի պատճառները, բացատրեին, ինչն է սխալ, փորձեին սրտակցություն առաջացնել զոհի հանդեպ։ 
Գերագրեսիվ երեխաների դեպքում, նման երեխաները նույն գերագրեսիվն են հենց իրենց ծնողների հանդեպ էլ, եթե իհարկե նրանց չի զսպում պատժվելու վախը։ Այդպիսի երեխաների հետ ծնողներն իրենք հենց մեծ խնդիրներն ունեն, և եթե ոչինչ չի օգնում գուցե դիմեն հոգեբանական ծառայության, թեև դրանք էլ կոմերցիոն արժեք ունեն հիմնականում։ Ամեն դեպքում, քանի որ բուլիինգի ժամանակ երրորդ անձ է տուժում, թող թեկուզ սաստելու, պատժի, վախի միջոցով կանխեն զոհի առաջացումը, եթե զրուցելը, հասկանալն ու հասկացնելն անհույս են։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Համաձայն չեմ էն կոնֆորմիստական մտքի հետ, որ պետք ա բուլլիինգ ենթարկվողն աշխատի իր վրա։ Ես ունեմ իմ հետաքրքրություներն ու նախասիրությունները ու ես չպետք է փոխեմ դրանք՝ հարմարվելով մյուսների սպասելիքներին, ինչ է, թե ինձ չնեղացնեն: Ընդհակառակը, ծնողներն ու դասատուները պետք է աշխատեն բուլլիների հետ ու բացատրեն, որ ինչքան սխալ բան է դա:


Հայկ, բայց կարծես ոչ ոք չի ասել, թե բուլիինգի ենթարկվողը պիտի հրաժարվի իր հետաքրքրություններից ու նախասիրություններից ու նմանվի կամ հարմարվի մյուսներին։ Դա, բնականաբար, աբսուրդ կլիներ ու թուլություն։ Բայց ֆիզիկապես ու հոգեպես ուժեղանալը, որ համ չկարողանան ֆիզիկական բռնություն գործադրել վրադ, համ էլ ծաղրուծանակը հոգեպես թեթև տանես, վրադ չազդի, չկոտրվես, կարծում եմ ցանկացած դեպքում դրական բան ա, ու արժե դրան հասնել։ Հա, իդեալական դեպքում բուլիները պիտի պատասխանատվության ենթարկվեն իրենց պահվածքի համար, բայց եթե դպրոցը անտերության մատնված, անբարոյական ու անպատասխանատու տնօրինություն ու ուսուցչական կազմ ունեցող հաստատություն ա, ծնողներն էլ նմանատիպ դեմքեր են, ապա միակ տարբերակը մնում ա էն, որ բուլիինգի ենթարկվողն ինքը փորձի իր հարցերը լուծել, ինչը բնավ չի նշանակում հրաժարվել իր ինքնությունից ու նմանվել շրջապատին։

----------

boooooooom (09.01.2018), Smokie (07.02.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2018), Արամ (09.01.2018), Գաղթական (09.01.2018)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Միջին դասարաններում էպիզոդիկ բուլիինգի ենթարկվել եմ։ Հիմա որ մտածում եմ, դրանում որոշ չափով իմ մեղքն էլ է եղել, ինքս եմ վատ սովորող համադասարանցիներին իմ դեմ տրամադրել առանց դա գիտակցելու։ Ասենք, եթե ուսուցիչը ամոթով է տվել, ծիծաղել եմ։ Մարդուն մինչև հոգու խորքը վիրավորելու համար շատ բան պետք չէ, ընդամենը դիպչել թույլ տեղին։ Ու եթե ինքդ այդ թույլ տեղը չունես, չես էլ գիտակցի որ վիրավորում ես։ Վատն այն է, որ ուսուցիչները նման պահվածքը ոչ միայն չէին կանխում, այլև խրախուսում էին։ Կամ, օրինակ, հիշում եմ, մաթեմատիկայի ուսուչցուհին ինձ հանձնարարել էր ստուգել մյուսների տնային աշխատանքները՝ դնելով ինձ շատ ծանր դրության մեջ, երբ մեկը տնայինը չէր կատարել։ Ասես՝ քո դեմ ես տրամադրում համադասարանցուդ, չասես՝ ուսուցչին (եթե պարզի)։

Համաձայն եմ, որ տղամարդը պետք է ուժեղ լինի (հատուկ StrangeLittleGirl-ի համար, ես չեմ ասում թե կինը չպետք է ուժեղ լինի), առաջին հերթին հոգեպես։ Ֆիզիկական ուժը լավ բան է, բայց այն հազվադեպ է որոշիչ, ու քեզնից ֆիզիկապես ավելի ուժեղը միշտ էլ կգտնվի։ Իմ դասարանում ինձնից շատ ավելի բեթար բուլիինգի ենթարկվում էր ֆիզիկապես բավական ուժեղ տղա։ Մի անգամ բուլիին լավ էլ արժանի отпор տվեց ֆիզիկական ուժով։ Թե ինչու միայն այդ մի անգամը, չգիտեմ։
Իսկ ավելի լայն իմաստով ուժը կյանքում դեռ շատ պետք կգա։ Պետք չէ նաիվորեն կարծել, թե թեկուզ ամենաօրինապահ երկրներում ամեն փռշտոցի համար ոստիկանը ակնթարթորեն կհայտնվի ու քեզ նեղացնողին կպատժի։ Ինքդ պիտի կարողանաս մանր-մունր հարցերում նեղացնողին տեղը դնել։

----------

boooooooom (09.01.2018), Enna Adoly (09.01.2018), Smokie (07.02.2018), Գաղթական (09.01.2018)

----------


## Արամ

> Ես իմ առաջին դպրոցում ենթարկվել եմ բուլլիինգի, ու միայն նրա համար, որ մնացածներից տարբերվում էի, ֆիզիկապես ավելի թույլ էի, ֆուտբոլ ու ուրիշ սպորտաձևեր խաղալ չգիտեի, խելացի էի ու լավ էի սովորում (մեր դասարանի ամենալավ սովորող տղան էի)*, ընկերներ չունեի ու ոչ էլ փորձում էի ընկերանալ, ուրիշների հետ խաղալու փոխարեն նախընտրում էի գիրք կարդալ և այլն*։





> Իմ նկատմամբ համադասարանցիներս ֆիզիկական բռնություն երբեք չեն գործադրել, բայց շատ հաճախ անուններ են կպցրել, վիրավորել ու իրենց շրջապատից ինձ դուրս պահել։ Ես էդ տարիներին երբեք դպրոցում երջանիկ չեմ եղել, ամեն առավոտ դասի գնալը տանջանք էր իմ համար, միշտ վրաս հոգեբանական ճնշում կար, որ *ես օտար էի, ինձ ոչ մեկ չէր սիրում ու ես երբեք իրենց խմբի լիարժեք անդամ չէի դառնա*։


Համ չես ուզեցել ընկերներ ունենալ, իրենց հետ խաղալ, համ նեղվել, որ օտար ես ու իրենց խմբի լիարժեք անդամ չես: Էդ ո՞նց ա լինում։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համ չես ուզեցել ընկերներ ունենալ, իրենց հետ խաղալ, համ նեղվել, որ օտար ես ու իրենց խմբի լիարժեք անդամ չես: Էդ ո՞նց ա լինում։


Եթե մեկը մի միջավայրում իրան օտար ա զգում կամ խմբի լիարժեք անդամ չի, բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա էդ մարդուն բուլիինգի ենթարկել  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Եթե մեկը մի միջավայրում իրան օտար ա զգում կամ խմբի լիարժեք անդամ չի, բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա էդ մարդուն բուլիինգի ենթարկել


Իսկ ով ասեց որ պետք ա բուլինգ անեն?  :LOL:  Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա թե խի ա նեղվում որ օտար ա, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ չի ուզում շփվի։

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ով ասեց որ պետք ա բուլինգ անեն?  Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա թե խի ա նեղվում որ օտար ա, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ չի ուզում շփվի։
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Երևի Ռուֆն իրա տեղը կպատասխանի, բայց ասեմ, որ ակումբցիներից շատերն էդ զգացողությունն ունեցել են: Շա՜տ տարիներ առաջ մենք սա ահագին քննարկել ենք հանդիպումների ժամանակ: Դասարանում օտար ես քեզ զգում, որովհետև նման չես մյուսներին: Ու չես ուզում շփվել հենց նույն պատճառով: Որովհետև նման չես մյուսներին, ընդհանուր հետաքրքրություններ չունեք:

----------

Ուլուանա (10.01.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հնարավորա, որ կարիք կա փորձել սահմանել էդ «բուլինգ» ասածը կամ դրա բարդության աստիճանները:

Կարողա ինչ-որ մեկին ամեն օր դաժան ծեծի են ենթարկել դպրոցում ու նա դա բուլինգ ա անվանում:
ՈՒ կարողա մեկ ուրիշն էլ իր հանդեպ ծաղրը բուլինգ անվանի, երբ ինքը սվիտրը շալվարի տակ էր դնում..


Ի միջի այլոց՝ պիտի փաստենք, որ էդ «բուլինգ» կոչեցյալի համեմատաբար մեղմ դրսևորումները միշտ չի, որ վատ են, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ կարող են և շատ պիտանի լինել «զոհի» համար:

Ասենք՝ կարողա մարդը/երեխան իրոք ինչ-որ բան սխալ է անում ու դրա համար է համընդհանուր ուրախության արժանանում, և, բուլինգի արդյունքում, վերջիվերջո նա ուղղի իր սխալը:

Կամ, մեկ այլ պարագայում, եթե վերը նշածիս հիման վրա բուլինգը դիտարկենք որպես քննադատություն ու դրա «զոհը» համոզված է իր իրավացիության մեջ, ապա էդ բուլինգի շնորհիվ երեխան կարող է սովորել իր տեսակետն ավելի հանգամանորեն, համոզիչ ու լավ փաստարկված ներկայացնել՝ ինչն իրեն դեռ շատ պետք կգա հետագա կյանքում:

ՈՒ վերջապես, եթե բուլինգի զոհը էդ բուլինգի արդյունքում չի կոտրվում (սեփական ուժերով կամ կողմնակի օգնությամբ), ապա դա միմիայն իրեն կկոփի ու կուժեղացնի՝ ավելի լավ պատրաստելով հետագա մեծ կյանքին, որ ամեն մի հանդիպած խոչընդոտից չերկնչի ու փախուստի դիմի, այլ մնա ու պայքարի:

----------


## Gayl

Էն տպավորությունն ա, որ բուլիինգ միայն տղերքն են ենթարկում, մինչդեռ աղջիկները նույնպես կարողանում են ծաղրել և արհամարհել, որը ֆիզիկական ուժի գործադրումից շատ ավելի վատ է։ Ինքս եմ տեսել ոնց են մի քանի լափառոշներ խժժում կուզիկ աղջկա վրա ու լիքը էդպիսի դեպքեր։
Մի օր դասղեկը կատաղած ներս մտավ ու հարցրեց ով ա եղել երեկվա կազմակերպիչը(դասից փախել էինք) ու մեր դասարանի սուսիկ փուսիկը միանգամից կանգնեց ու անունս տվեց ու ես չհասցրեցի գոնե իրա վրա թարս նայեի, որովհետև աղջիկները տեղում հոշոտեցին իրան։

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Վարդ, բնության մեջ ուժեղը ու հասարակության մեջ ուժեղը խիստ տարբեր բաներ են։
> 
> Ասենք դպրոցում կարող ա մի հատ օլիգարխի տղա ոչ ուժ ունենա, ոչ էլ խելք, բայց մենակ հոր «հեղինակության» հաշվին լավ շրջապատ հավաքի ու հանգիստ բուլլինգի ենթարկի համ ուժեղ, համ խելացի մեկին, ում համար ասենք իրա հերը ոչ թե հեղինակություն ա, այլ չբռնված հանցագործ։


էդ իշխանության հաշվին առաջ գնալն էլ ա հասարակությունը կառուցում, ուզում եմ ասեմ էդ կանոնները, թե ով ա ուժեղն ու թույլը հասարակությունն ա թելադրում, հասարակության գիտակցության մեջ կարա փոխվի, որ ուժը/իշանությունը փողով չի որոշվում ու գիտակցության մեջ մտնի՝ խելացին/բարին ա ուժեղը,  բայց թե ասել, որ ուժեղ-թույլ բնությունն ա սահմանում ու թողնել ամեն ինչ նենց ոնց կա էդ ուղղությամբ էլ գնա, աբսուրդա ինձ համար, նույնն ա, որ ասես կանայք հայ հասարկության մեջ բռնության են ենթարկվում, որովհետև իրանք թույլ են /էդ դրանով սահմանելով, որ ֆիզիկական ուժ ունենալը մնացած ամեն ինչից առաջնային ա/ :

----------

Progart (10.01.2018), Smokie (07.02.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

> Իմ վկայած դեպքերում հիմնականում պաշտպանել են իրենց երեխաներին, մեղքը գցել ուրիշների վրա կամ ընդհանրապես ժխտել։ Էդ ամենին հաջորդել է թարսվելն ու թշնամանքը։ 
> Ինչ է ցանկալի, որ անեի՞ն․ խոսեին իրենց երեխայի հետ, փորձեին հասկանալ նման վարքի պատճառները, բացատրեին, ինչն է սխալ, փորձեին սրտակցություն առաջացնել զոհի հանդեպ։ 
> Գերագրեսիվ երեխաների դեպքում, նման երեխաները նույն գերագրեսիվն են հենց իրենց ծնողների հանդեպ էլ, եթե իհարկե նրանց չի զսպում պատժվելու վախը։ Այդպիսի երեխաների հետ ծնողներն իրենք հենց մեծ խնդիրներն ունեն, և եթե ոչինչ չի օգնում գուցե դիմեն հոգեբանական ծառայության, թեև դրանք էլ կոմերցիոն արժեք ունեն հիմնականում։ Ամեն դեպքում, քանի որ բուլիինգի ժամանակ երրորդ անձ է տուժում, թող թեկուզ սաստելու, պատժի, վախի միջոցով կանխեն զոհի առաջացումը, եթե զրուցելը, հասկանալն ու հասկացնելն անհույս են։


 Դե ագռավի համար իր ձագից սիրուն չկա։ Իմ հարցը դրա համար կայանում էր նրանում, թե ի՞նչ կանեյիք դուք որպես ծնող նաման դեպքում, այլ ոչ թե ինչ կուզեիք որ անեին ենթադրյալ ուրիշ ծնողները։ Ու երկու դեպքում էլ համ որ բուլի ա երեխան, համ որ բուլիինգի զոհ։

----------


## LisBeth

Լավ մի բան պատմեմ, հո գյոռս չեմ տանի։ Մեկ էլ տեսար պետք եկավ  :LOL:  Ջհանդամը թե չեմ տուգանվի։ 

Ասք բուլիինգի դեմ պայքարի մասին։ 
Ուրեմն լինում է չի լինում մի երիտասարդ, երկար ու բերանի վրա կեռացած քթով։ Դե էն ժամանակ մոդա էր մարդկանց հարամ անուններ տալը։ Ու էս երիտասարդին բախտի բերմամբ բաժին էր ընկել Կտուց անունը։ Ինքը ոչ խելացի էր, ոչ գրքերը գերադասում էր մարդկանց, մի խոսքով, իրեն մխիթարելու համար ոչինչ չուներ ու ահավոր նեղվում էր, որ իրեն Կտուց էին ասում։ Օրերից մի օր հերթական անգամ նրա հասցեին հնչում ա Կտուց, Կտուց, սա էլ թե բա՝ ք***մ մորդ պ**ն։ Այդ օրվանից մինչև էսօր․․․ Մի խոսքով էլ ո՞վ ռիսկ կաներ նրան ասեր Կտուց։

----------

boooooooom (10.01.2018), Աթեիստ (10.01.2018), Անվերնագիր (10.01.2018), Արամ (11.01.2018), Շինարար (10.01.2018), Տրիբուն (10.01.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Էս իրոք ամենակարևոր թեմաներից է երկիր մոլորակի վրա,անգամ կարելիա կայուն զարգացման նպատակների մեջ ավելացնել.Ոչ բուլլինգին։
Երկար գրում էի,հետո հասկացա,որ հլը մի երկու ժամ էլ կգրեմ ու տենց փոշանեցի,հաջորդ ակումբ գալուցս կգրեմ ։ճ

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե ագռավի համար իր ձագից սիրուն չկա։ Իմ հարցը դրա համար կայանում էր նրանում, թե ի՞նչ կանեյիք դուք որպես ծնող նաման դեպքում, այլ ոչ թե ինչ կուզեիք որ անեին ենթադրյալ ուրիշ ծնողները։ Ու երկու դեպքում էլ համ որ բուլի ա երեխան, համ որ բուլիինգի զոհ։


Կոնկրետ ես․ եթե իմ երեխան բուլիինգի զոհ ա /ինչը եղել ա/, կաշխատեմ որպեսզի այլ ընկերներ ունենա, որը կավելացնի իր ինքնավստահությունը և կօգնի բանի տեղ չդնել բուլիներին /սա կոնկրետ փորձից եմ ասում/; եթե իմ երեխան ա բուլիինգ անողը /ինչը  չի եղել/, նախ՝ երևի կիմանայի որ նման հակումներ ունի՝ ճանաչելով սեփական երեխայիս, ու եթե կոնկրետ բողոք ա եղել, կփորձեի պարզաբանել նախ, թե ինչը ոնց է եղել, որպեսզի հասկանամ, թե իմ երեխան ինչու ա էդպես վարվել, կաշխատեի հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվ լինել իրավիճակը գնահատելիս, ու ավելի շատ մտածելով սեփական երեխայիս մասին /որ վատ մարդ չդառնա կյանքում ի վերջո/, կզրուցեմ հետը, կաշխատեմ, որ տեսնի իր արարքի բացասականությունը։ Նայած իհարկե բուլիինգի տեսակից ու իրավիճակից, առաջին հերթին երևի թե ինձ կհուզի իմ սեփական երեխան, ու կանհանգստացնի էն փաստը, որ երեխաս սխալ ճանապարհի վրա ա։ Սա տեսականորեն եմ ասում, քանի որ նախադեպ չունեմ։ Ինձ թվում ա այդպես կլիներ, թեև մինչև հաստատ չլինի, դժվար ա կանխագուշակել սեփական զգացողություններն ու գործողությունները։

----------

Smokie (07.02.2018), Ուլուանա (11.01.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Քանի որ մեծ մասամբ էստեղ կիսվեցին սեփական օրինակներով, ես էլ ավելի առարկայական դարձնեմ իմ տեսակետը։

Անձամբ իմ մասին ոչինչ ասել չեմ կարող, քանի որ, որքան էլ ուզում էի հիշել ու գտնել բուլիինգի ենթարկվելու դեպքեր իմ հեռու ու մոտիկ անցյալից, ոչինչ չմտաբերեցի, ու ճիշտն ասած՝ ես թաց տեղ պառկողն էլ չեմ, երբեք խոսքի տակ չեմ մնա, ու թեև էն խմբին էլ երբեք չեմ պատկանել, որ իշխել են ու վերևից նայել, բայց այն խմբի մեջ էլ չեմ, որի հանդեպ բուլլիները ձեռքներն են շփում։
Փոխարենն ունեմ մի փորձառություն աղջկաս հետ կապված, այն ժամանակ՝ տասնմեկամյա, որը մի օր հանկարծ սկսեց հետևողականորեն, տակետակ ու դավադրաբար բուլիինգի ենթարկվել իր երբեմնի մտերիմ ընկերուհու կողմից, ընդ որում այդ մասին իմացա ոչ միանգամից, քանի որ կատարվում էր մի տեսակ քողարկված, առանց կոնկրետ ապացույցների։ Ու հենց դրանով էլ դեպքը, կարծում եմ, հետաքրքիր է, ուզում եմ պատմել։

Ուրեմն, աղջիկս մի ընկերուհի ուներ, անվանեմ Դիանա։ Միասին էին սովորում։ Ահագին մտերիմ էին, միմյանց տանը գիշերել և այլն, դե մենք էլ, բնականաբար, ծնողների հետ ունեինք որոշակի հարաբերություններ, հյուր գնալ-ընդունել և այլն։ Դիանան bossy, ի ծնե "մենեջեր" տեսակի աղջիկ է։ Ինքը միշտ պիտի գտնվի շրջապատի և ուշադրության կենտրոնում, ինչ գնով էլ ուզում է լինի, և այդ գինը հաճախ բավական դառն է լինում ոմանց համար՝ տուրք տալով Դիանայի խանդոտությանն ու միշտ No1-ը լինելու հիվանդագին պահանջին։ Դրանով առաջնորդվելով էլ նա ընտրում էր իրեն ընկերուհիներ, և նույն մղմամբ էլ դուրս էր նետում խանգարողներին։ Երբ աղջկաս հետ մտերիմ էր, իրեն հաճախ կտեսնեիր այլոց մեջ ձեռքը շարունակ աղջկաս ուսին հաստատուն դրած, հովանավորչական ինչ-որ պաթոսով։ Ինչ-որ մեկը մի օր նկատեց, որ զգույշ մնամ Դիանայի այդ արտահայտված հովանավորչությունից՝ առանց կոնկրետ բացատրելու, թե ինչ նկատի ուներ, իսկ մտավախության առարկան իրեն երկար սպասել չտվեց։ Մի անգամ աղջիկս մոտ մի ամիս քաղաքում չէր, ճամփորդում էր, և երբ վերադարձավ Դիանայի վերաբերմունքը ապշեցուցիչ փոխվել էր․ նա պարզապես անտեսում էր աղջկաս, երբեմն էլ քմծիծաղում ընկերուհիների հետ՝ նայելով աղջկաս կողմը։ Բոլոր ընդհանուր ընկերուհիներին Դիանան սկսեց տրամադրել աղջկաս դեմ, կամ, համենայնդեպս՝ ոչ կողմ, այնպես էր անում, որ ոչ ոք նրա հետ չխաղա․ երբ նկատում էր՝ մեկի հետ զրուցում է աղջիկս, այդ մեկին քաշում-տանում էր իր կողմ՝ ստեղծելով բոլոր պայմանները, որ աղջիկս իրեն զգա միայնակ ու լքված։ Անգամ հորդորում էր ուրիշներին, որ աղջկաս չհրավիրեն իրենց ծննդյան տարեդարձներին։ Աղջկաս կյանքն այդ միջավայրում դարձավ ահավոր տխուր ու դառը։ Նա իսկապես էլ մնացել էր միայնակ ու լքված, մշտապես տխրություն կաթող դեմքով, այնպես, որ դասատուներն էին անգամ նկատել, ու մի օր էլ հայտարարեց, որ այլևս դպրոց չի ուզում գնալ։ 
Խնդիրն այն էր, որ ոչինչ կոնկրետ չես կարող ապացուցել կամ փաստել, այդ ամենը կատարվում էր քողարկված, իբրև՝ ոչինչ չի պատահել, բայց տակտիկորեն ու նպատակաուղղված։ Չդիմացա, խոսեցի Դիանայի մոր հետ։ Մայրը կտրուկ պաշտպանեց իր երեխային՝ որպես հրեշտակի, և ինձ մնում էր միայն աշխատել հեռու պահել աղջկաս Դիանայի շրջապատից, որտեղ աղջիկս շարունակաբար զգում էր իր հանդեպ երբեմնի ընկերուհու թունոտ վերաբերմունքը, որտեղ ինքը, Դիանայի ջանքերով, դարձել էր "ոչ-ոք", անտեսված, քանի որ մյուսներն էլ անգիտակից ենթարկվում էին Դիանայի սադրանքներին։ 
Պարի դպրոցը, ուր հաճախում էին միասին, փոխեցի, ակադեմիական դպրոցը, սակայն, փոխել չէի կարող և փորձեցի համոզել աղջկաս անտեսել այդ ամենը որքան հնարավոր է և այլ ընկերուհիներ ձեռք բերել։ Հեշտ էր ասելը, իհարկե․․․ 
Ի դեպ, այդ ամբողջ ընթացքում իմ անհանգստությունն ու զայրույթը կիսում էի այլ մարդկանց հետ, այդ թվում՝ մյուս աղջիկների ծնողների։ Եվ պարզվեց, որ Դիանան լրիվ նույն ձևով բուլիինգի է ժամանակին ենթարկել ուրիշ աղջիկների ևս։ Ծնողներից մեկը պատմեց, որ իր աղջիկն էլ մի քանի տարի առաջ Դիանայի զոհն էր, լրիվ դժոխքի մեջ /թեև ներկայումս նրա ամենամտերիմ ընկերուհին է/, ու որ ինքն էլ փորձել է խոսել Դիանայի մոր հետ, բայց անարդյունք․ մայրն անհեթեթություն է համարել նման մեղադրանքները, իսկ Դայանան՝ լրիվ անմեղ գառան աչուկներ՝ չհասկանալով իբրև, թե ինչից են ընդհանրապես խոսում։  Այդ զոհի ծնողը պատմում էր, որ իր աղջիկը մղձավանջներ էր տեսնում գիշերը երազում, վեր էր թռնում ու գոռում՝ մամա, խնդրում եմ, չեմ ուզում գնամ դպրոց, չեմ ուզում տեսնեմ Դիանային, խնդրում եմ․․․ Մոր համար դա վերջն էր, ու մի օր, բռնացնելով Դիանային մենակ, կանգնեցրել է, մատը պահել է վրան ու շեշտակի նայելով՝ ասել․ "Հիմա ուշադիր ինձ լսիր․ եթե դու մեկ էլ նեղացրել ես ․․․-ին, ես պոլիս եմ կանչելու"։ Դիանան նորից գառան աչուկներ է սարքել՝ թե ես ոչինչ չեմ անում, ինչին մայրը խիստ նայել է աչքերի մեջ ու ասել՝ դու շատ լավ գիտես, թե ես ինչի մասին եմ խոսում։ Դիանան լռել է ու դրանից հետո միանգամից թարգել  բուլիինգն այդ աղջկա հանդեպ։ Այն ժամանակ, նրանք 8-9 տարեկան էին, և պոլիսի պահն, ըստ երևույթին, վախեցրել է հանդուգն երեխային։

Թե ինչ եղավ մեզ հետ։ Ոչինչ։ Ես ոչինչ էլ չարեցի․ ինչ կարող էի անել, միայն պարի դպրոցը փոխեցի, որ պարը չթողնենք դրա պատճառով։ Իսկ Դիանան աստիճանաբար փուշը թողեց, երբ տեսավ, որ աղջիկս նոր ընկերներ ունի, ու հիմա էլ առաջվա պես շատ մտերիմ չեն, բայց երբեմն հրավիրում է իրենց տուն, ու երբ մենակ են միասին, շատ լավ խաղում են, բայց երբ ուրիշները կան շրջապատում, Դիանան նորից տնկում է քիթը։ Աղջիկս, համենայնդեպս, այլևս չի նեղվում․ արդեն գիտի ինչպիսին է Դիանան, և հիասթափության շրջանը հետևում է։

----------

Alphaone (11.01.2018), boooooooom (11.01.2018), ivy (11.01.2018), One_Way_Ticket (11.01.2018), Progart (13.01.2018), Smokie (26.01.2018), Tiger29 (11.01.2018), Ուլուանա (11.01.2018)

----------


## Smokie

Իմ վրա երբեք ֆիզիկական ուժ չեն գործադրել, իսկ կատակներ, հեգնանքներ ու կայֆավատներ ինչքան ուզես: :LOL:   Դասարանի համարյա ամենամեկուսացած տղան էի` միշտ իմ մտքերով, իմ կյանքով, իմ գործերով ու խնդիրներով: Ինքս առանձնապես չէի ուզում շփվել չար տղաների/աղջիկների հետ, իսկ իրանք ուզած ժամանակ կգային կկպնեին, ներվերիս հետ կխաղային: Շատ անգամ էլ կարող ա ես իրանց ներվերի վրա ազդեի` տափակության համար, խաբարբզիկության մեղադրանքով, կամ էլ սպորտային խաղերից թույլ լինելու ու իրենց թիմին վնաս հասցնելու համար: Հիմա, որ հետադարձ հայացք եմ գցում մեկ-մեկ` հասկանում եմ թե ի՞նչ կարայի անեի, ո՞նց կարայի պատասխանեի էն ժամանակ: Կասեի, որ իրենք էլ իմ աչքի լույսը չեն, բայց ես իրենց հետ էդպես չեմ վարվում, որ կարամ ընդհանրապես հետները չշփվեմ եթե էդքան ատում են, բայց իրանց կողմից էլ հեչ խելամիտ չի` ատելով հանդերձ գալ բզել ու կռիվ սարքել: 

Ես ընդհանրապես ամեն մի մանրուք հիշելու սովորություն ունեմ, բայց էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ ավելի շատ վատն եմ հիշում: :Xeloq:  

Բայց հիմա էդ նույն հետադարձ հայացքը գցելուց հասկանում եմ, որ ամենաակտիվ բուլիինգողներից գոնե մեկին շատ բաների համար հարգում ու քիչ չի եղել, որ ինքն էլ ա հետս մեղմ ասած լավ եղել: Վերջերս էլ ինքս վիրտուալ կերպով խոսացի իր հետ էդ հարգանքի մասին: Առնվազն իրա դեմ հիմա ոչինչ չունեմ ու ոչ էլ իրան որևէ բան ունեմ ապացուցելու:

Մի ուրիշ տղա էլ կար` վեցերորդ դասարանից եկած ում վրա ավելի ուժեղ էին բուլիինգ կիրառում: Սկզբից փորձում էի պաշտպանել, հետը լավ էի, նորմալ շփվում էինք ընկերավարի: Բայց մեկ էլ հոպ... յոթերորդ դասարանից ինքն էլ սկսեց ջղայնացնել, ծաղրել ու կայֆավատ լինել: Ամեն դեպքերում իր վիճակը առաջվա պես իմինից վատ էր, իրան երևի ոչ մեկ "չէր սիրում": Ըստ երևույթին նուրբ տղա էր, մի քանի անգամ տփել ել են, ուժեղ ցավացրել ու իր "ղզիկության" վրա ղժժիկություն արել: Ըստ վերջին լսածս տվյալների` հիմա լավ էլ գործ ա անում` զարգացել ա: :Jpit:  gg taxi, մի քանի տարի ատաջ էլ պիցցերիայում մատուցող էր: :Jpit:  Ըստ մի երեք-չորս տարվա տվյալների էլ` Եւովական ա: Կարող ա՞ էն ժամանակ էլ էր Եւովական ու իրան դրա համար էին ատում: :Xeloq:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ընդհանրապես ամեն մի մանրուք հիշելու սովորություն ունեմ, բայց էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ ավելի շատ վատն եմ հիշում:


Ախպերս էլ քո խասիաթից ունի։ Մեկ-մեկ բուլիինգի եմ ենթարկում, բայց հեչ պետքն էլ չի։ճճ
Բայց դու լավ էլ թեթև ես տանում դպրոցական տարիներդ։ճճճ

----------


## Smokie

> Ախպերս էլ քո խասիաթից ունի։ Մեկ-մեկ բուլիինգի եմ ենթարկում, բայց հեչ պետքն էլ չի։ճճ
> *Բայց դու լավ էլ թեթև ես տանում դպրոցական տարիներդ։ճճճ*


Քեզ թվում ա: :Jpit:  Թեթև տանեի, վաղուց էի մոռացել:

----------


## Gayl

> Քեզ թվում ա: Թեթև տանեի, վաղուց էի մոռացել:


Ոնց կարող ես մոռանալ? Թեթև տանելը հիշելու հետ ինչ կապ ունի?
Մեր դասարանի աղջիկներից մեկն էլ ավելով լարվելա հետևիցս ու ինձ ծեծի ա ենթարկել։ճճճճճճճ մինչև հիմա հիշում ու լիքը խնդում եմ էդ դեպքի հետ կապված։

----------


## Progart

մեր դպրոցում, հիմա որ նայում եմ, մեկուսացած տղաները նրանք են, որ չեն անում էն ինչը ընդունուած ա մեր շրջանում դեռահասների մօտ ֊ չսովորել, ծխել, խոպաններում լինել ու մի քիչ քեզ հետեւել։ ու նրանք, ովքեր տնից քիչ են դուրս գալիս։
 իսկ աղջիկների շրջանում մեկուսացած են ու տարբեր ծաղրանքների են ենթարկւում աղքատները։ քանի որ հնարաւորութիւն չեն ունենում լաւ հագուստով ներկայանալ ու միւսների մէջ լինել։
 ի դէպ, էն նշածս տղաներին աջակցում են ուսուցիչները ֊ քանի որ իրենք խելացին են, թափթփուկ չեն, իսկ աղջիկներին ուսուցիչներն են հիմնականում ծաղրում։ ու ուսուցիչները, ընդհանրապէս գրպանին շատ են նայում։

----------


## Gayl

Խոպանով գտնվող աշակերտ :LOL:  
Սովորել կամ չսովորելը խի եք կապում մարդկային որակների հետ?
Եթե սովորող ա ուրեմն իր ա մոտ լրիվ օկ ա, ինքը վատ կողմեր չունի, իսկ եթե ծույլ ա ուրեմն ինքը վնասատու ա։
Ասում ա, երբ աղքատն ա խմում ասում ենք հարբեցող ա, երբ հարուստն ա խմում ասում ենք ուտող-խմող տղայա։

----------


## Progart

> Խոպանով գտնվող աշակերտ 
> Սովորել կամ չսովորելը խի եք կապում մարդկային որակների հետ?
> Եթե սովորող ա ուրեմն իր ա մոտ լրիվ օկ ա, ինքը վատ կողմեր չունի, իսկ եթե ծույլ ա ուրեմն ինքը վնասատու ա։
> Ասում ա, երբ աղքատն ա խմում ասում ենք հարբեցող ա, երբ հարուստն ա խմում ասում ենք ուտող-խմող տղայա։


էդ իրականում հեչ խնդալու չի ։Ճ ու շատերն են գնում ամառուայ ընթացքում, կամ դասերի կէսից են գալիս կամ էլ քիչ֊քիչ սկսում են չգալ։ 
 ու իրենք «կեանք տեսած են»։
 մեր դասարանից օրինակ գնում են, յետոյ կամ էլ չեն գալիս դպրոց, կամ էլ չգալու հաշիւ ա լինում։ իսկ գալուց յետոյ տեսնում ես լրիւ փոխուած, ծխելուց սկսած մինչեւ սովորողների վրայ կայֆեր բռնելը։
 խնդիրն էն ա, որ հենց սովորելու համար են կպնում։  ոչ թէ, որ խելօք են, ուրեմն արդէն իրենց մօտ սաղ օկ ա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.01.2018), Ուլուանա (26.01.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> էդ իրականում հեչ խնդալու չի ։Ճ ու շատերն են գնում ամառուայ ընթացքում, կամ դասերի կէսից են գալիս կամ էլ քիչ֊քիչ սկսում են չգալ։ 
>  ու իրենք «կեանք տեսած են»։
>  մեր դասարանից օրինակ գնում են, յետոյ կամ էլ չեն գալիս դպրոց, կամ էլ չգալու հաշիւ ա լինում։ իսկ գալուց յետոյ տեսնում ես լրիւ փոխուած, ծխելուց սկսած մինչեւ սովորողների վրայ կայֆեր բռնելը։
>  խնդիրն էն ա, որ հենց սովորելու համար են կպնում։  ոչ թէ, որ խելօք են, ուրեմն արդէն իրենց մօտ սաղ օկ ա։


Ձեր դասարանում խոպան գնացող էրեխեք են եղել? Բա որ դասի չէին գալիս չէին հեռացնում? Շատ հազվադեպ երևույթ ես պատմում, առաջին անգամ եմ լսում։
Շատ շաաաաատ սովորողներ էլ են բուլիինգի են ենթարկում նրանց ովքեր հանգիստ բնավորություն ունեն ու երբեմն վիրավորանքները վախից կուլ են տալիս, էնպես որ սովորել չսովորելը ոչ մի դեպքում չափանիշ չի։ 
Ես որ համալսարան ընդունվեցի խմբում միակն էի, որ չէի ծխում (25 հոգի ենք եղել), էդ էլ քեզ սովորողների ստատիստիկա։
Պետք չի մտնել գրել, որ դասարանի ամենալավ սովորողն եմ եղել ու դրա հետևանքով ինձ նեղացրել են, հա կարա էդպիսի դեպքեր էլ լինի, բայց դա չափանիշ չի ու քիչ հանդիպող երևույթ ա։ Ինձ ոչ մեկ բուլիինգի չի ենթարկել ու լավ էլ սովորել եմ, դասարանի որ աթոռին ուզեցել նստել եմ սկսած ամենադիմացից վերջացրած ամենավերջին նստարանով ու միշտ կողքս աղջիկ ա եղել ու չեմ հիշում էնպիսի դեպք, որ ինչ որ մեկը դաժե նամյոկ անի։ 
Ինչ ա նշանակում դասարանում չկար տենց մի երեխա ում հետ կուզենայի շփվեի, խի քեզ տնեցիք ասել են, որ դու վերին արտի ցորենն ես? , թե մեջդ մակեդոնացու արյուն կա?
Պրոգարտ ջան էս վերջին գրածներս քո գրառման հետ կապ չունի։!

----------


## Smokie

> Ոնց կարող ես մոռանալ? Թեթև տանելը հիշելու հետ ինչ կապ ունի?
> Մեր դասարանի աղջիկներից մեկն էլ ավելով լարվելա հետևիցս ու ինձ ծեծի ա ենթարկել։ճճճճճճճ մինչև հիմա հիշում ու լիքը խնդում եմ էդ դեպքի հետ կապված։


Բայց դու չգիտես ես ոնց եմ հիշում ու ինչ եմ մտածում հիշելուց:

----------


## Progart

> Ձեր դասարանում խոպան գնացող էրեխեք են եղել? Բա որ դասի չէին գալիս չէին հեռացնում? Շատ հազվադեպ երևույթ ես պատմում, առաջին անգամ եմ լսում։


 ամառուայ ընթացքում գնում էին օրինակ, յետոյ կէսից գալիս, բացակաների քանակ կայ, եթէ դա չէր լրանում, իրենք հանգիստ կարող էին հետ գալ ու սովորել։ օրինակ, մի ամիսը կամ ամիս կէսը եղել ա, որ չեն եկել դասի։ 
 ու ասածս հիմնականում էն էր, որ իրենց պահուածքն էլ էր փոխւում։ ու սկսում էին ձեռ առնել իրեն տարիքի տղէքին, օրինակ երեխայ մնալու համար(կոնկրետ օրինակ ա)։ 




> Շատ շաաաաատ սովորողներ էլ են բուլիինգի են ենթարկում նրանց ովքեր հանգիստ բնավորություն ունեն ու երբեմն վիրավորանքները վախից կուլ են տալիս, էնպես որ սովորել չսովորելը ոչ մի դեպքում չափանիշ չի։


 դէ սա հենց իմ տեսած օրինակն էր։ շատ եմ տեսել, որ տղէքին սովորելու համար իրենց տարեկիցները՝ տղաներ ձեռ են առել սովորելու համար։ ու մի քանիսը կային, որ ոչ ոք չէր շփւում հետները․ ու տղայ աղջիկ իրանց «աղջիկ» էին ասում  :Smile: 

 ու իմ տեսածը հիմնականում սա ա ու որեւէ առողջական խնդիր ունեցողները ։Ճ

----------


## Gayl

> ամառուայ ընթացքում գնում էին օրինակ, յետոյ կէսից գալիս, բացակաների քանակ կայ, եթէ դա չէր լրանում, իրենք հանգիստ կարող էին հետ գալ ու սովորել։ օրինակ, մի ամիսը կամ ամիս կէսը եղել ա, որ չեն եկել դասի։ 
>  ու ասածս հիմնականում էն էր, որ իրենց պահուածքն էլ էր փոխւում։ ու սկսում էին ձեռ առնել իրեն տարիքի տղէքին, օրինակ երեխայ մնալու համար(կոնկրետ օրինակ ա)։ 
> 
> 
>  դէ սա հենց իմ տեսած օրինակն էր։ շատ եմ տեսել, որ տղէքին սովորելու համար իրենց տարեկիցները՝ տղաներ ձեռ են առել սովորելու համար։ ու մի քանիսը կային, որ ոչ ոք չէր շփւում հետները․ ու տղայ աղջիկ իրանց «աղջիկ» էին ասում 
> 
>  ու իմ տեսածը հիմնականում սա ա ու որեւէ առողջական խնդիր ունեցողները ։Ճ


Հա լավ պարզ ա։ Գնացել ընգել են ռուս աղջիկների հետևից, սեքս-մեքս եկել գլուխ են գովացել ու բոցեր են արել։ Քիչ հանդիպող թեթև բաներ են։ճճ
Առքղջական խնդիրների հետ կապված սուս եմ մնում, որովհետև դա եղելա ու կա։ Ես էլ բուլիինգի եմ ենթարկել նրանց ովքեր փորձել են էդպիսի երեխաներին ծաղրել։ 
Չսովորելու հետ կապված էլ ասեմ, որ մեր դասարանի ամենաչսովորողը իրա անուն ազգանունը 10 երորդ դասարանում չէր կարողանում ճիշտ գրեր ու միշտ դրա հետ կապված լիքը հանաքներ ենք արել, բայց էդ տղեն երբեք իրան ավելորդ չի զգացել, միշտ մասնակցելա ցանկացած միջոցառման ու մեր բոլորի կողմից սիրված ա եղել, որովհետև շատ մաքուր սիրտ ունեցող տղա էր ու դուխն էլ տեղն էր։ 
Ոպշմ սաղ գալիս ա ընտանիքից ու ինքն իրենից, սովորած չի նշանակում անթերի կերպար, ընկերներ ունեմ, որ 10 ի ատեստատ չունեն(2հոգի) ու ընկերներ ունեմ ովքեր լավ ծրագրավորողներ են,իրավաբաններ ու վոպշմ իրենք իրենցով լավ պաշտոնների հասած տղերք են։

----------

Progart (26.01.2018), Smokie (07.02.2018)

----------

